# around 40 and TTC#1 (aka: just curious)



## kosh

who else is 40/+ and TTC #1?

I get the impression most of the ladies here who are TTC #1 are <40 and the >40 are TTC #2 or more?

me, I´ve just turned 40 (although I still feel 33 :winkwink:) and i´m TTC #1 since sept´10. had a MMC in dec´10.

:kiss:


----------



## Shelley71

ME!!!

I turned 40 at the end of January, and I've never been pregnant.


----------



## Cui

Not 40 until December, but trying(and trying, and trying) for #1 :wave:


----------



## Indigo77

38 ttc #1


----------



## Jax41

Me Kosh!:hi: I'm 41, never been pregnant, and am determined to concieve No.1 soon!!!!! Like you, we've been trying since Sept 2010, although I've had two duff cycles in the time so not counting them - good luck!!!!!xXx


----------



## Macwooly

I'm 40 turning 41 in December - although I still feel 25 :) And DH is 40 turning 41 in July but he also feels about 25 :)

I've never been pregnant and DH & I are TTC #1

We tried for 11 cycles in 2009 and never saw a BFP in all that time :nope: 

This time we've only been trying for 1 cycle so far since coming off my BC in March 2011.

Good luck & :dust: to all TTC :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Hi Macwooly - corr innit hard, I've not had a single sniff:nope: of a BFP since we've been trying and its so disheartening..... I'd just like to know if I can get preg at all, I'm feeling like I haven't even got that hope to cling onto at the moment - d'you know the feeling?

Anyway, I'm on CD12 at the moment, onwards and upwards this could be it!! Loads of luck and baby dust for your BFP too!!xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Jax - yeap I now that feeling about wondering if I can even get pregnant :nope: 

Before I met my DH I had been married before and also in a long term relationship and yes I used BC with both but not even 1 scare in all that time so I don't even know if I'm fertile :( Thankfully we have a lovely GP who I know will refer us for the whole range of tests once we've been trying again for 3 months if no BFP in that time.

Sending loads for PMA and :dust: for this to be your month Jax :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Snap! Makes you wonder whats been going on in there after all these years doesn't it?

Glad you've got a lovely GP, that's really good news! Fortunately I have too, she has done my bloods already which were okay (no need to test DH he has 3 already) and said if not preg by the summer to go back as she felt that we'd really not given it long enough, but that seemed like ages ago when she said it before Christmas and now summer is only just round the corner - c'mon BFP's hurry up!!!!!!

Thank you for the PMA and dust, sending lots back to you to!!:kiss::hugs:xXx


----------



## kosh

hi all! :hi:


----------



## kosh

so is that all? not many of us really!

good luck and :dust: to all


----------



## Macwooly

But easier to keep an eye on each other and will us all on to our BFPs :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Im 39 in october and trying for my first. Been with hubby 9 years but I was always a career girl plus hubby is 9 years younger so we just waited. 

Im started to recognize some of the same names on here so perhaps we can keep this thread alive to check back in with eachother? even though I like to talk to everyone I especially would like to talk to people my age TTC their first.

can everyone do a little update about how long they have been TTC etc?

my signature kinda explains my situation :thumbup:, Im going to be trying naturally for a few months then next step is clomid, then iui.


----------



## kosh

macwooly - absolutely right! :flower:
sarah - great idea :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

hey you ladies that are 40/41, do you look at me being 38 right now and think Im young and have plenty of time? thats the way I look at people who are 36! meanwhile when its yourself you tend to panic a little


----------



## sarahincanada

kosh maybe you could change the thread to 40 and TTC first?


----------



## kosh

sarahincanada said:


> kosh maybe you could change the thread to 40 and TTC first?

would do, but not sure how! :dohh:

edit - managed it!!


----------



## kosh

sarahincanada said:


> hey you ladies that are 40/41, do you look at me being 38 right now and think Im young and have plenty of time?

haha deffinetely! 

there was a thread a while ago called something like "wow 36 and pregnant". 
i was of course very happy for her, and at the same time could not help thinking: what´s the big deal, you´re only 36!! (please please don´t get me wrong!!)


----------



## Macwooly

kosh said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hey you ladies that are 40/41, do you look at me being 38 right now and think Im young and have plenty of time?
> 
> haha deffinetely!
> 
> there was a thread a while ago called something like "wow 36 and pregnant".
> i was of course very happy for her, and at the same time could not help thinking: what´s the big deal, you´re only 36!! (please please don´t get me wrong!!)Click to expand...

Generally if I hear someone 35+ has got a BFP then I'm usually just genuinely happy for them and don't really think about their age too much.

But I never wanted a baby before meeting my DH when we were both 35 and I was 38 before we TTC the first time so maybe that's why it doesn't cross my mind much

I can't really venture into the other TTC section too much as steam comes out of my ears when the ladies in that section worry about being too old to get pregnant when they are only 25 :growlmad:


----------



## kosh

sarahincanada said:


> Im started to recognize some of the same names on here so perhaps we can keep this thread alive to check back in with eachother? even though I like to talk to everyone I especially would like to talk to people my age TTC their first.

me too!



sarahincanada said:


> can everyone do a little update about how long they have been TTC etc?

i met my DH in december 2007. we had a totally unplanned pregnancy in 2008 that turned out to be ectopic. luckily i was in good hands and i managed to keep both my tubes. we had a very difficult couple of years after that (moving countries, jobs, etc etc) so TTc was not in our minds really. we started talking about it in mid 2010, but i wanted to deal fisrt with some stressful situations back home, so we only started NTNP in Sept´10. Got pregnant in November, but had a MMc at 7w. Started TTC properly in Jan 2011, and although it has not been long at all, it´s been very (very) stressful for me, mainly since I turned 40 in march. 

well, that´s my story! anyone else?

lots of :dust: for us old :winkwink: ladies trying for their 1st!


----------



## sarahincanada

well Im 39 in october and sticking with this thread even though Im not 40!!!

its funny how we think of people a couple of years younger. but the reality is Im sure theres not THAT much difference between us all. even the stats in my book: 25% chance of getting pregnant each month for under 35's, 15% for over 35's, thats only 10% difference, not a lot!

someone else wrote on here, its not like your eggs wake up as soon as you hit 40 and say thats it! Im done.

I will be so excited when someone on this thread gets a BFP!


----------



## sarahincanada

kosh said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Im started to recognize some of the same names on here so perhaps we can keep this thread alive to check back in with eachother? even though I like to talk to everyone I especially would like to talk to people my age TTC their first.
> 
> me too!
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> can everyone do a little update about how long they have been TTC etc?Click to expand...
> 
> i met my DH in december 2007. we had a totally unplanned pregnancy in 2008 that turned out to be ectopic. luckily i was in good hands and i managed to keep both my tubes. we had a very difficult couple of years after that (moving countries, jobs, etc etc) so TTc was not in our minds really. we started talking about it in mid 2010, but i wanted to deal fisrt with some stressful situations back home, so we only started NTNP in Sept´10. Got pregnant in November, but had a MMc at 7w. Started TTC properly in Jan 2011, and although it has not been long at all, it´s been very (very) stressful for me, mainly since I turned 40 in march.
> 
> well, that´s my story! anyone else?
> 
> lots of :dust: for us old :winkwink: ladies trying for their 1st!Click to expand...

I remember you, as I feel that even though you had a MC at least you CAN get pregnant, which is a good sign in my eyes, but I know for you it probably doesnt mean the same as you've had the loss :hugs:

Ive not have one pregnancy or close call in my 38 years. I was on the pill many years and for about 5 years before last year we would do the pull out method and not have sex around my ovulation.

remind me have you done any testing?


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> Generally if I hear someone 35+ has got a BFP then I'm usually just genuinely happy for them and don't really think about their age too much.
> 
> But I never wanted a baby before meeting my DH when we were both 35 and I was 38 before we TTC the first time so maybe that's why it doesn't cross my mind much

i think what I meant really, is that i do not see 35 as a cut-off age at all. i know that´s what doctors say, but i still see someone who is 35+ as young!
I always felt much younger than my real age and as you, did not really think about TTC until 38+, so to be honest, my concern only started when I hit 40 and realised that maybe my body is not the same age as my brain :huh: 



Macwooly said:


> I can't really venture into the other TTC section too much as steam comes out of my ears when the ladies in that section worry about being too old to get pregnant when they are only 25 :growlmad:

i know what you mean, there was a 19 year old very annoyed because her doctor did not want to do fertility tests on her :dohh:


----------



## kosh

sarahincanada said:


> well Im 39 in october and sticking with this thread even though Im not 40!!!
> 
> its funny how we think of people a couple of years younger. but the reality is Im sure theres not THAT much difference between us all. even the stats in my book: 25% chance of getting pregnant each month for under 35's, 15% for over 35's, thats only 10% difference, not a lot!
> 
> someone else wrote on here, its not like your eggs wake up as soon as you hit 40 and say thats it! Im done.
> 
> I will be so excited when someone on this thread gets a BFP!

you´re absolutely right sarah!
but i know that for me turning 40 was not easy and all my PMA went away somehow. i think I only started to feel better after coming to this site! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

So, late 30's + TTC #1 are welcomed here, I assume?


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> So, late 30's + TTC #1 are welcomed here, I assume?

:thumbup:

i* really *hope i didn´t upset anyone with my comment :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

No, not at all, silly woman!


----------



## DebM

Good Evening Ladies :)

I'm 41 and DH is 39 - we have been married for 2 1/2 years. Neither of us have any children.

I was sterilized at 28 (long story!!) and had my reversal on 12 April 2011 - I now have 2 working tubes again :happydance: 

So we're now on a new journey of discovery :sex: and hopefully dirty nappies :laundry:

Deb xx


----------



## kosh

i´ve changed the thread title again! :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> No, not at all, silly woman!

:happydance:
yep i can be really silly!!


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks, Kosh...You didn't have to do that... :hug:


----------



## kosh

DebM said:


> Good Evening Ladies :)
> 
> I'm 41 and DH is 39 - we have been married for 2 1/2 years. Neither of us have any children.
> 
> I was sterilized at 28 (long story!!) and had my reversal on 12 April 2011 - I now have 2 working tubes again :happydance:
> 
> So we're now on a new journey of discovery :sex: and hopefully dirty nappies :laundry:
> 
> Deb xx

wow!!

wish you all the best of luck on your new journey! :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

We've been TTC for 3 cycles, but I still want Clomid NOW!!!
:flasher:


----------



## Jax41

sarahincanada said:


> hey you ladies that are 40/41, do you look at me being 38 right now and think Im young and have plenty of time? thats the way I look at people who are 36! meanwhile when its yourself you tend to panic a little

Sure do hun!!!xXx


----------



## sounder

hi - i am turning 40 in 10 days! yikes.
we have been ttc for just over 3 years now - 3 miscarriages and 1 termination due to neural tube defect - no babies yet. we would love to have one. gonna keep at it for a couple more cycles. fearing that my time my have passed me by...


----------



## Jax41

Evening lovelies, just thought I'd check in while my bath's running....

Sarahincanada - you're right I definately look at you 38 year olds and think ' you're a spring chick compared to me at this TTC lark!!', but if I'd tried at 38 I wasn't in a good place either emotionally or financially so 41 is definately a good time for me!!:thumbup:

So my story in a nutshell is....I'm 41 DH 48 (already got 3), started TTC Sept 2010, had all my bloods done Jan 2011 all fine. Dr said we'd not given it long enough and to come back in the summer if not preg by then which seemed such a long time when she said it at Xmas and now summer is only round the corner and I'm still not preg, not even a whiff of a BFP:nope:which I'm trying NOT to get down about. I'm on CD15 and already out this month as DH hasn't wanted to play ball at all and we've only managed one BD (I don't tell him when I O don't want to add to the pressure!). So I'm just going to tag along stalking you all this month and waiting for your BFP's instead!!

Loads of luck and :dust:xXx


----------



## velo

Sorry if you find me an intruder on the thread at only 37. I've been reading some fertility books written from a traditional chinese medicine perspective. And the idea I get from reading them is there is help for you to get pregnant anytime up until your last period. Its interesting reading the case studies especially of women that are in their mid-forties and turned away from western medicine as being "too old", but able to conceive naturally after treatment with acupuncture and herbs. So I say if we are still menstruating game on!! And if you are not, investigate the cause. It may be menopause it may be something correctible!


----------



## Lyvid

38 and also TTC #1. I'll be 39 in June (Really?!?! I feel 25!)

DH and I just celebrated our 1st anniversary on Sunday and we started NTNP right away on the honeymoon. We started TTC around Oct 2010 just guessing at the right time and trying to DTD just about every day! (Long honeymoon phase *grin*) Started really trying in Jan 2011, read Taking Charge of Your Fertility and started charting, am at the end of the 3rd month charting now. 

I did get pg once 5 years ago in a previous relationship but lost it 4 days after finding out (at 5.5 weeks). So I'm hopeful since I know my bits did work once! Since then, I was diagnosed with fibroids and had one removed in Nov 2009. Dr told me I should get pg within 2 years as they can grow back so I feel more than just the regular clock ticking. DH is 45 and has 2 children so we know his bits worked too. Just trying to get them to work together!

I'm trying hard not to worry too much over this whole thing. I keep trying to be positive that it will happen but when I keep getting bfn's I get very discouraged.


----------



## Macwooly

Welcome Velo and Lyvid :hi:

Well I posted my history earlier and as said DH and I tried for 11 cycles in 2009 with no success and started TTC again this year. 

I came off BC in March but I only really count this cycle in April as I was awaiting for my body to get back to normal in March.

In 2009 I had a 21 day test done which confirmed I ovulate but no further testing was done on me as we stopped TTC before more tests could be scheduled.

DH had a SA done and he has a low :spermy: count but motility and morphology are ok. He has type 2 diabetes which we know affects his :spermy: so he is on supplements to help improve mainly count but also motility and morphology and another SA is being done in 2 months so we'll see if it's helped at all. Bless him though he totally trusts me when I tell him to take these supplements they'll help :)

I'm currently just waiting for AF to visit (had a negative BFN this morning and no reason not to believe it) as I'm anxious to start cycle 2 as I'm starting to chart from that cycle as I want to see if I can confirm that I am still ovulating before going for another 21 day test in 2 months.

Sending loads of PMA and :dust: to all


----------



## bellamamma

Hi all, well I hate being the oldest one on this thread so far...but the truth is the truth (even tho I know a few other ladies my age or older ttc'ing...). Am 43, been ttc for 2 and 1/2 years, OH is 44. Have had all tests including hormones, HSG, laparoscopy and all those frequent miscarriage ones as well, as I've lost two pregnancies (mmc feb. 2010, mc nov. 2010). All tests came back great, so think it's a matter of time til the right egg and sperm meet up to make the right baby!
We had tried for 16 months for the first bfp, then it seemed my body figured out how to do it faster(9 months for second), now let's hope it does again, but sooner!
I just take multivites, started agnus castus after last mc as cycles quite messed up, it's helping, and occasionally remember to take some guaifenesin before O (my nov. bfp happened after starting it). Otherwise, no opks, temps, just try to bd the right week, as much as can manage. Am on cd 4 today. Oh, forgot, met OH at 38, so we were 40 before we even thought about all this!!
Welcome and baby dust to everyone, let's try to keep this thread up and running!


----------



## matureone

hi ladies,
im 41 and 15 weeks preggies! my eldest is nearly 18 so starting again!!! took me 7 months to conceive. i thought everything had packed in by now! good luck :)


----------



## Traskey

I am 39 and still trying to conceive number 1. This is my 17th cycle, no sniff of a bfp in all that time. I have until October to lose enough weight to start ivf or it will be continuing to try naturally. My tests are all ok but DH aren't so good.

:dust: to you all


----------



## Macwooly

Hello Bellamamma; Matureone and Traskey :hi:

Sorry for your loses Bellamamma :hugs:

Good luck to Bellamamma and Traskey getting your BFPs :dust:

Matureone congratulations and wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Traskey my DH's SA wasn't brilliant and we were advise I probably won't get a BFP without IVF but I'm doing all in my power to prove them wrong especially as they want me to lose nearly 7 stone before they will let me got for IVF and I only want to lose 5.

I've got my DH on supplements to improve count, motility and morphology and having another SA done in 2 months to see if any improvement - FXed.

If you ever want to talk to someone in a similar situation then feel free :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Bellamamma ,am also 43,44 next month and have been trying for five years And had nine mc's,also have four kids,good luck,:hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Macwooly said:


> Hello Bellamamma; Matureone and Traskey :hi:
> 
> Sorry for your loses Bellamamma :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to Bellamamma and Traskey getting your BFPs :dust:
> 
> Matureone congratulations and wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Traskey my DH's SA wasn't brilliant and we were advise I probably won't get a BFP without IVF but I'm doing all in my power to prove them wrong especially as they want me to lose nearly 7 stone before they will let me got for IVF and I only want to lose 5.
> 
> I've got my DH on supplements to improve count, motility and morphology and having another SA done in 2 months to see if any improvement - FXed.
> 
> If you ever want to talk to someone in a similar situation then feel free :hugs:

Thanks Macwooly, we were told ivf was our only option too. I've got to get my BMI under 30 to qualify for the ivf on the NHS and get in before I turn 40. As I don't have a lot of time i'm doing a very low calorie diet to try and reach their weight goal. Haven't eaten food in 7 weeks :( I still hope though, that each month I might just get lucky. DH is taking Wellman Conception and it did boost his count so I hope it works for you too. 

:hug:


----------



## bellamamma

Gosh, you poor ladies in the NHS! They're really tough on IVF it seems? What is the expected weight/age range to be eligible for it? And, how many pounds is a stone, I've been wondering for years...??!! (yankee alert).
I'm just going natural as we don't want to do it any other way, I did try clomid for 7 months 2 years ago...a big fat nothing! 
Who's finishing up AF and wants to get into bd'ing frame of mind with me??


----------



## amitootold

Bellamamma - there are 14lbs in a stone, so a lot lol.

Just wanted to say good luck to all you lovely ladies. I got BFP for the first time when I was 39 but m/c. After tests, we were told we only had a 1% chance of natural conception and were not eligible for IVF as DH has kids from another relationship. We decided that we would just get on with our lives and accept we would not have a family. Now 18 months later at age 41, I am nearly 10 weeks pregnant!! Eeek! To say its a surprise is an understatement. Only lifestyle change was that I lost 21lbs, taking my bmi to about 32. 

So don't give up hope, the doctors are not always right xx


----------



## bellamamma

Congrats amitootold!! How have these first 10 weeks been for you? It must be exciting getting close to 2nd tri....I wish you a happy and healthy 30 weeks to go!


----------



## amitootold

Hi Bellamamma

To be honest, the first 10 weeks have been a lot easier than I expected. My only symptoms have been sore boobs and tiredness! No morning sickness. I am starting to get bloated now and I'm not sure how long I am going to be able to get away with not telling people. I should get my scan date on Tuesday but we are thinking of going for a private scan sooner so that I don't have to wait for another 3 weeks before we can tell everyone. I know things could still go wrong after the scan but I would feel more comfortable knowing whats going on in there before I announce the news lol x


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations ami, you must be over the moon! I can understand why you just got on with life so it must have been fantastic when you heard the news. I'm so sorry about their stupid rules for ivf, it drives me insane the hoops they make you jump through. 

As for the BMI Bellamama it depends on your height. https://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

For my height, 5ft 7 I need to be 189lbs or lower. I have another 25lbs to lose (or just under 2 stone). I am currently a UK 16/18 US 12/14 and would probably need to get to a 12/14 for the right weight.


----------



## Shelley71

MacWoolly - we're kind of in the same boat. I am almost 6 years older than my BF and until I met him, I had NO desire to have children. Now, at 40 (he's 35 in Sept.) I feel like I've missed my chance. We are meeting with an RE on Wednesday. Not sure what to expect!


----------



## Macwooly

Amitootold - congratulations on your pregnancy :) Sending loads of best wishes for the next 30 weeks of your pregnancy to be healthy and happy. I can understand you wanting a scan before you tell people.

DH and I want to wait until about 12 weeks and a scan before we tell people if we ever get out BFP. My DH's family gossip so much and twice we have been made aware of cousins of his who have miscarried even though they didn't want anyone told. 

Bellamamma - from what I can work out in the UK your BMI has to be between 20-25 before you get referred for IVF and I'm currently about 36. My BMI was about 24 when I was in my early 20s and the doctors kept telling me I looked underweight and ill so I can't figure what doctors want :wacko:

Well I am still waiting on AF this month which was due on Thursday but no sign yet however I got a BFN on a test on Friday. If AF doesn't show by Tuesday I think I will be doing another test as I am confused by my body at the moment :shrug:

Loads of :dust: to all who are waiting for their BFPs :dust:


----------



## amitootold

Thanks Macwooly! Fingers crossed you get BFP this month. After having a m/c before, I have this thought in my head that I have had a mmc but won't know until I have a scan, thats why I want to wait x

Went I went for tests, my bmi was between 35 and 36 and I was told it needed to be 30 before they would give me Clomid so I would imagine you need to be at least at 30 before IVF would be considered. The second consultant I saw then said Clomid would not help me because I had regular periods to was obviously ovulating!!! Talk about confused!!! And this was at the Leeds Centre for Reproductive Medicine so it does make you wonder......


----------



## Macwooly

Amitootold: sorry for your previous lose :hugs: but keeping all crossed and will add you to my prayers that all will be ok when you have the scan x

I am reluctant to have IVF. I think it is an amazing procedure and I have total respect for all ladies who go through the process and wish luck to any doing it or about to do it.

But I have clinical depression and I can be very obsessive but also extremely harsh on myself and I think the process if unsuccessful would seriously affect my depression which is controlled without medication. My mental health worker has also expressed their concern if I was to attempt the procedure.

I haven't had all the tests run on me but the ones I had in 2009 indicate that all is ok with me but DH's SA was a little disappointing (his words) his count is low but motility and morphology are ok. So we both have the attitude of "it only takes one :spermy: to cause the miracle" so we'll stick with trying naturally for as long as possible


----------



## Traskey

The criteria for nhs ivf is BMI of 30 or less (a few ask for 29). You have to start treatment prior to turning 40. The exact cut off point for referral for ivf will depend on how long the waiting list is in your area. In Herts, it's 39 years and 8 months. Some will specify non smokers and some will allow one partner to have children from previous relationships but others won't.


----------



## Macwooly

Hi Shelley - wishing you all the best at your RE appointment. I'll keep my fingers crossed they can give you some answers and hope :dust:

Traskey - thanks for the info on IVF. I've no idea what the criteria is in our area for it but if under 40 is the cut off then IVF won't be on our list of things to try as we can't afford private.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hi ladies, i hope I can join. I'm 37 & TTC #1 for the last 13 months. Been through a lap, d&c, & most recently a hysteroscopy. Tried the Femara thing for many months + ovidrel. 

I'm on day 10 & FS has me on injections (puregon& lupron). Went for an u/s yest & dr is very happy with the progress. She mentioned iui this week. 

Anyone going through an iui this month?

Congrats to this who got a bfp. Send us some baby dust!!! A big hug to all those who U had mc's. 

Let's be positive ladies!!! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

kosh said:


> i met my DH in december 2007. we had a totally unplanned pregnancy in 2008 that turned out to be ectopic. luckily i was in good hands and i managed to keep both my tubes. we had a very difficult couple of years after that (moving countries, jobs, etc etc) so TTc was not in our minds really. we started talking about it in mid 2010, but i wanted to deal fisrt with some stressful situations back home, so we only started NTNP in Sept´10. Got pregnant in November, but had a MMc at 7w. Started TTC properly in Jan 2011, and although it has not been long at all, it´s been very (very) stressful for me, mainly since I turned 40 in march.
> 
> well, that´s my story! anyone else?
> 
> lots of :dust: for us old :winkwink: ladies trying for their 1st!

kosh Im just so happy for you, and your bfp has given me a little hopeful boost for the rest of us.

I know you are worried because of the MMC so we are all with you praying this is a sticky. :hugs:


----------



## Cui

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Anyone going through an iui this month?
> 
> Congrats to this who got a bfp. Send us some baby dust!!! A big hug to all those who U had mc's.
> 
> Let's be positive ladies!!! :)

I had my third IUI this morning. If this one doesn't work they want to do another HSG to check my tubes again. 
I'm trying to keep a PMA but it's not working very well.


----------



## Traskey

Fingers crossed Cui that the IUI works this cycle for you!

:hug:


----------



## Garnet

Hey ladies, 
I just wanted to give you all hope.. I had my daugter when I was 36 and my son at 40. We are trying again for our 3rd and last one but had two mcs in the last 7 mos. I used Instead cups and got pregnant the last time using the product for the first time... It was the best $14.99 I spent..


----------



## truly_blessed

I am!! MMC in Dec 09 just before I turned 40 then a chemical in Oct last year and March this year. I will be 42 in Dec.


----------



## Shangalang

I turn 40 on June 5th & DH & I have been TTC #1 since April 2009.

We have had 2 m/c (Dec 2010 & Feb 2011) just done 4th cycle of Clomid & am on 2WW (AF is due next week)


----------



## Andypanda6570

Shangalang said:


> I turn 40 on June 5th & DH & I have been TTC #1 since April 2009.
> 
> We have had 2 m/c (Dec 2010 & Feb 2011) just done 4th cycle of Clomid & am on 2WW (AF is due next week)

LOL that is my birthday also! I turn 41 though. I am still thinking about trying after loosing Ava / i lost her 8 weeks ago at 18 weeks, I gave birth to her . I have 3 boys 20,17 and 11 and as you can imagine Ava was a big surprise to us :hugs: we were not even trying and now i lost her , but I am thinking of trying again.
Good Luck To Everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Andypanda6570 said:


> Shangalang said:
> 
> 
> I turn 40 on June 5th & DH & I have been TTC #1 since April 2009.
> 
> We have had 2 m/c (Dec 2010 & Feb 2011) just done 4th cycle of Clomid & am on 2WW (AF is due next week)
> 
> LOL that is my birthday also! I turn 41 though. I am still thinking about trying after loosing Ava / i lost her 8 weeks ago at 18 weeks, I gave birth to her . I have 3 boys 20,17 and 11 and as you can imagine Ava was a big surprise to us :hugs: we were not even trying and now i lost her , but I am thinking of trying again.
> Good Luck To Everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

awww so sorry to hear of your loss hun:cry:
i lost my lil man at 19 weeks 1/1/11
kills me inside still:cry:i would have been having him next week
we are trying again but i"m very scared:cry: hopefully we wont have to wait to long for that BFP:thumbup:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

Im 40 next month :(


----------



## 12yrsttc

I'm almost 37 - been ttc number 1 for 18 years.


----------



## Traskey

:hug: for you all.

Sometimes this lttc really sucks, in fact, most of the time it does. I hope you have the strength to keep going when times are tough.


----------



## Rubys mammy

kosh said:


> who else is 40/+ and TTC #1?
> 
> I get the impression most of the ladies here who are TTC #1 are <40 and the >40 are TTC #2 or more?
> 
> me, I´ve just turned 40 (although I still feel 33 :winkwink:) and i´m TTC #1 since sept´10. had a MMC in dec´10.
> 
> :kiss:

Never lose hope im 42 nearly 43 and Ruby is 18 weeks still cant believe it xx


----------



## Rubys mammy

:hugs:


Macwooly said:


> I'm 40 turning 41 in December - although I still feel 25 :) And DH is 40 turning 41 in July but he also feels about 25 :)
> 
> I've never been pregnant and DH & I are TTC #1
> 
> We tried for 11 cycles in 2009 and never saw a BFP in all that time :nope:
> 
> This time we've only been trying for 1 cycle so far since coming off my BC in March 2011.
> 
> Good luck & :dust: to all TTC :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Good morning all :hi:

Just popping in to send loads of :dust: to all and keeping FXed that you'll get your BFPs soon :dust:

Sending loads of best wishes to those with their BFPs that they have happy and healthy pregnancies :thumbup:

And sending congratulations to the ladies who's bundles of joy and love have arrived :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> Just popping in to send loads of :dust: to all and keeping FXed that you'll get your BFPs soon :dust:
> 
> Sending loads of best wishes to those with their BFPs that they have happy and healthy pregnancies :thumbup:
> 
> And sending congratulations to the ladies who's bundles of joy and love have arrived :thumbup:

Ahhh Macwooly, thank you for keeping us topped up with good ole PMA, you are a star!!:kiss: I'm definately chilled now, no hope of a BFP this month with only one BD to show for it (GOD!!), CD20 and not evening stressed about the TWW :smug: But for those of you that are at the start, middle or in the TWW loads of luck, love and :dust:xXx


----------



## Jax41

Rubys mammy said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> who else is 40/+ and TTC #1?
> 
> I get the impression most of the ladies here who are TTC #1 are <40 and the >40 are TTC #2 or more?
> 
> me, I´ve just turned 40 (although I still feel 33 :winkwink:) and i´m TTC #1 since sept´10. had a MMC in dec´10.
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Never lose hope im 42 nearly 43 and Ruby is 18 weeks still cant believe it xxClick to expand...

WOW, congrats Rubys Mammy, I bet you're making a lovely mummy too! You've certainly given me hope and until mother nature tells me otherwise I'm NEVER losing hope or giving up. Thank you for sharing with us :hugs:xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Rubys mammy said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> who else is 40/+ and TTC #1?
> 
> I get the impression most of the ladies here who are TTC #1 are <40 and the >40 are TTC #2 or more?
> 
> me, I´ve just turned 40 (although I still feel 33 :winkwink:) and i´m TTC #1 since sept´10. had a MMC in dec´10.
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Never lose hope im 42 nearly 43 and Ruby is 18 weeks still cant believe it xxClick to expand...

Hi rubys mammy,that is awesome well done,I am 43 xxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> Just popping in to send loads of :dust: to all and keeping FXed that you'll get your BFPs soon :dust:
> 
> Sending loads of best wishes to those with their BFPs that they have happy and healthy pregnancies :thumbup:
> 
> And sending congratulations to the ladies who's bundles of joy and love have arrived :thumbup:
> 
> Ahhh Macwooly, thank you for keeping us topped up with good ole PMA, you are a star!!:kiss: I'm definately chilled now, no hope of a BFP this month with only one BD to show for it (GOD!!), CD20 and not evening stressed about the TWW :smug: But for those of you that are at the start, middle or in the TWW loads of luck, love and :dust:xXxClick to expand...

One of the other lovely ladies on here got her bfp with a one bd cycle so you may not be out!


----------



## Shelley71

Congrats to all those 40+ who are getting their #1s! I really hope to join you soon!


----------



## Jax41

Traskey said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all :hi:
> 
> Just popping in to send loads of :dust: to all and keeping FXed that you'll get your BFPs soon :dust:
> 
> Sending loads of best wishes to those with their BFPs that they have happy and healthy pregnancies :thumbup:
> 
> And sending congratulations to the ladies who's bundles of joy and love have arrived :thumbup:
> 
> Ahhh Macwooly, thank you for keeping us topped up with good ole PMA, you are a star!!:kiss: I'm definately chilled now, no hope of a BFP this month with only one BD to show for it (GOD!!), CD20 and not evening stressed about the TWW :smug: But for those of you that are at the start, middle or in the TWW loads of luck, love and :dust:xXxClick to expand...
> 
> One of the other lovely ladies on here got her bfp with a one bd cycle so you may not be out!Click to expand...

Eeek!!! Traskey, and I've been necking the wine like a good 'un, maybe I'd better dry out a bit?! I don't feel any different to that which I normally do but hey, never say never!! Thank you for the PMA:hugs:xXx


----------



## onmymind17

Hi ladies, can i join? I am 43 will be 44 in aug, dh is 44 now, i found him finally and married him when i turned 40, we started TTC right after the wedding, i was 41 when we got our first bfp, all on our own, that one was a chem pg, started fertility treatments, had 5 IUI's, 3 of the five worked, but we lost all of them. I am still hopefull that one day i will find that golden egg, and i will have a baby to hold in my arms.


----------



## Macwooly

Hello onmymind :hi:

So sorry to hear about your loses and hope you get a BFP with a sticky bean soon :dust:

So how is everyone this evening? Well here is my daily dose of PMA and :dust: for all waiting on their BFPs :dust:

And loads of positive best wishes for happy and healthy pregnancies to all who have their BFPs :thumbup:

Well I am now on CD36 (23dpo) with no sign of AF but I'm feeling surprising ok about it even though I've had BFNs when I have tested and expect nothing different if I test again. I must admit yesterday I wasn't so chilled or positive and incredibly tearful but today the feeling in my heart that I will get my BFP is strong again so I'm holding that feeling tightly.

:hugs: for any ladies having a difficult day :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

onmymind17 said:


> Hi ladies, can i join? I am 43 will be 44 in aug, dh is 44 now, i found him finally and married him when i turned 40, we started TTC right after the wedding, i was 41 when we got our first bfp, all on our own, that one was a chem pg, started fertility treatments, had 5 IUI's, 3 of the five worked, but we lost all of them. I am still hopefull that one day i will find that golden egg, and i will have a baby to hold in my arms.

Hi onmymind,welcome ,sorry you have had an awful time,I am also 43,wishing u lots of luck and hoping u get a bfp soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly we are all hoping too that u get your bfp,:hugs:U have been waiting so long,glad u are feeling positive again Hun,sending u loads :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks :hugs:

Loads of :dust: back at you for this cycle :dust:


----------



## onmymind17

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies, i just know we will all get our bfp's with super sticky bean(s) very soon!!


----------



## Jax41

Evening All! 

Hi Onmymind!:howdy: So sorry to hear you've had such a ruff time of TTC hun, but stay strong and never give up hope, you can get pregnant and I'm sure a super sticky one will be with you soon!:thumbup:

Macwooly, don't forget always here for you,:hugs:. Where the hell has AF got to then?? That damn witch drives us nuts!! I'm...ummm...CD21/22 I think and am now wondering if I 'could' be in with a chance (hmmm....) after Traskey's post about someone only BDing once and getting a BFP?! I'm pretty convinced I'm not though, didn't BD at the right time!

Desperado and Shelly, keep going, don't give up we can do this!

Lots of love, luck and sprinkles of :dust: to you xXx


----------



## Shelley71

Welcome Onmymind - I agree with Jax that it's a good sign that you can get pregnant and just a matter of time until you get a sticky. 

Jax - Thanks for the pep talk.:winkwink: 



I still have kind of a bad attitude toward it right now, but the fog is lifting. I'm just in limbo waiting for AF at CD 40something. UGH. I had an awesome 28 day cycle with a verified O, and then everything went to hell. 

I think I'm going to take Indigo's advice and not try anything new this next cycle and just see what happens. If there is no O again, then I will start some kind of supplement.


----------



## Macwooly

:hugs: to you Shelley from someone else in limbo hell waiting for AF :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Looks like we are all waiting for :witch: to arrive. Those of you that are over time are you not testing because your cycles can sometimes be longer? 

10dpo for me and the witch will be here by Wednesday. Could be as early as Monday. No temps or anything this cycle so I don't know if my temps are dropping. It's kind of liberating actually. What will be will be.

:hugs:

Off to weigh in this afternoon. Still trying to get the BMI under 30 so we can start IVF. Not too far to go now though.


----------



## Desperado167

Traskey said:


> Looks like we are all waiting for :witch: to arrive. Those of you that are over time are you not testing because your cycles can sometimes be longer?
> 
> 10dpo for me and the witch will be here by Wednesday. Could be as early as Monday. No temps or anything this cycle so I don't know if my temps are dropping. It's kind of liberating actually. What will be will be.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Off to weigh in this afternoon. Still trying to get the BMI under 30 so we can start IVF. Not too far to go now though.

Hi traskey,good luck with the weigh in and I hope the witch stays away and u get your bfp,love your attitude ,wot will be will be :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck with your weight in Traskey and like Desperado I'm hoping you AF stays away and you get a BFP :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi jax and thanks ,am feeling way more positive this week,some months are hard and some are just down rite horrendous,been at this game for five years now and had nine mc's ,but have four gorge kids to keep me going,and I do feel blessed with them as I know people are trying for their first but I want a baby so bad it hurts,my two sil's are both due within the next few months and are having their babies christened on Xmas day at my church,it's going to be hard and I am happy for them but I lost my baby at twelve weeks on Xmas day and I know I am gonna struggle,:cry:,so here's hoping for a bfp for us all and thanks again Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jennybobenny

May I join you? I, like SarahinCanada (I'm JennyinCanada) will be 39 in October. I'm ttc my first by myself. I figure... I can wait for Mr. Right, but my eggs cannot. My first appointment with the clinic is TOMORROW!!! I've been waiting since November to get in! I'm very excited to get this ball rolling!


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado :hugs: You've been trying such a long time and dealt with so many loses - I really do admire your strength :hugs:

Hello Jennybobenny :hi: Good luck on your journey and I'm sure you will find many in the over 35s section who will give you loads of support whilst your undertake such an exciting journey alone. Remember you may be alone but hopefully this site will prevent you feeling lonely :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

jennybobenny said:


> May I join you? I, like SarahinCanada (I'm JennyinCanada) will be 39 in October. I'm ttc my first by myself. I figure... I can wait for Mr. Right, but my eggs cannot. My first appointment with the clinic is TOMORROW!!! I've been waiting since November to get in! I'm very excited to get this ball rolling!

Hi Jenny,welcome and good luck on your journey,let us know how u get on,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks macwooly,just hope and pray that I get my much wanted baby,read in a paper today about a woman having a baby after 27 miscarriages aged 44 ,it was so sad but she had a happy ending,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Such lose but that baby will be so loved :)

I don't understand why you have to deal with such lose but I know your loses are angels and in heaven waiting to spend eternity with you and in the meantime they watching over you, your DH and your children and keeping you all safe :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Such lose but that baby will be so loved :)
> 
> I don't understand why you have to deal with such lose but I know your loses are angels and in heaven waiting to spend eternity with you and in the meantime they watching over you, your DH and your children and keeping you all safe :hugs:

Thank u wooly ,am crying reading that,thank u love ,it means a lot :hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

didn"t know you"ve been through so much hun:cry:
you WILL get that BFP hunni :thumbup:you WILL get there in the end xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Thank u herbie,u guys are great and give me so much hope.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

i would have been going in for a c-section this wednesday to have my lil man:cry: just got to get past wed then hopefully i can look forward
omg it"s so hard
it"s on my mind 24/7 
everyone says it gets easier but it doesn"t seem that way at the mo:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> i would have been going in for a c-section this wednesday to have my lil man:cry: just got to get past wed then hopefully i can look forward
> omg it"s so hard
> it"s on my mind 24/7
> everyone says it gets easier but it doesn"t seem that way at the mo:cry:

Am so sorry Hun,u never forget but the feelings aren't as raw,be thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

it's understandable and appropriate that you will be mourning intensely this week...:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: ...we'll be here for you...do allow yourself to let it all out...and do try to be gentle with yourself...


----------



## Macwooly

Herbie :hugs: I will be thinking of you all week :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

woolly

i prefer your Naughty 40s banner to the Over the Hill banners i keep seeing...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

the other one really rubs me the wrong way...:nope:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Hi jax and thanks ,am feeling way more positive this week,some months are hard and some are just down rite horrendous,been at this game for five years now and had nine mc's ,but have four gorge kids to keep me going,and I do feel blessed with them as I know people are trying for their first but I want a baby so bad it hurts,my two sil's are both due within the next few months and are having their babies christened on Xmas day at my church,it's going to be hard and I am happy for them but I lost my baby at twelve weeks on Xmas day and I know I am gonna struggle,:cry:,so here's hoping for a bfp for us all and thanks again Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

aww desperado i didn't know you'd had so many loses. you must be incredibly strong :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

jennybobenny said:


> May I join you? I, like SarahinCanada (I'm JennyinCanada) will be 39 in October. I'm ttc my first by myself. I figure... I can wait for Mr. Right, but my eggs cannot. My first appointment with the clinic is TOMORROW!!! I've been waiting since November to get in! I'm very excited to get this ball rolling!

welcome and good luck in your journey!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

herbie said:


> i would have been going in for a c-section this wednesday to have my lil man:cry: just got to get past wed then hopefully i can look forward
> omg it"s so hard
> it"s on my mind 24/7
> everyone says it gets easier but it doesn"t seem that way at the mo:cry:

i'm really really sorry herbie:cry: :hugs:
don't try to get it out of your mind, just let it be there for as long as you need
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> woolly
> 
> i prefer your Naughty 40s banner to the Over the Hill banners i keep seeing...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> the other one really rubs me the wrong way...:nope:

Here's the code :)

https://i.imgur.com/IKElw.gif


----------



## herbie

thanks so much girls:hugs:
it"s so good having ladies that understand what your going through:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Hi jax and thanks ,am feeling way more positive this week,some months are hard and some are just down rite horrendous,been at this game for five years now and had nine mc's ,but have four gorge kids to keep me going,and I do feel blessed with them as I know people are trying for their first but I want a baby so bad it hurts,my two sil's are both due within the next few months and are having their babies christened on Xmas day at my church,it's going to be hard and I am happy for them but I lost my baby at twelve weeks on Xmas day and I know I am gonna struggle,:cry:,so here's hoping for a bfp for us all and thanks again Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well done Desperado, so glad that you're feeling better. I hadn't realised you've been 'at this' for 5 years, wow you are one determined lady and very brave so when you are feeling low just cut yourself some slack okay? And when you're down the only way is up. I've fortunately never had a loss, but then I've never been preg (yet!!) either.... I'm sure you will feel awful sad on Xmas day but c'mon hun it's 7 months away you could be sporting a big fat preg bump by then???????!!!!!!!!:winkwink::hugs:xXx


----------



## Jax41

Shelley71 said:


> Welcome Onmymind - I agree with Jax that it's a good sign that you can get pregnant and just a matter of time until you get a sticky.
> 
> Jax - Thanks for the pep talk.:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have kind of a bad attitude toward it right now, but the fog is lifting. I'm just in limbo waiting for AF at CD 40something. UGH. I had an awesome 28 day cycle with a verified O, and then everything went to hell.
> 
> I think I'm going to take Indigo's advice and not try anything new this next cycle and just see what happens. If there is no O again, then I will start some kind of supplement.

Anytime hun!!!:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> woolly
> 
> i prefer your Naughty 40s banner to the Over the Hill banners i keep seeing...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> the other one really rubs me the wrong way...:nope:
> 
> Here's the code :)
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/IKElw.gifClick to expand...

It's me! Macwooly, how do I get that fab banner on my sig, I love it! And.....sorry to keep asking but any sign of 'her' yet?:hugs:xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax u know wot ,u have just made me feel so happy,u have just said all the rite things and made me feel great,thank-you ,I am going to read your post every day ESP wen I am sad :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax u know wot ,u have just made me feel so happy,u have just said all the rite things and made me feel great,thank-you ,I am going to read your post every day ESP wen I am sad :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ahhhh, it's a pleasure lovely!! It could also be very true so don't you go giving up hope now:kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

No never giving up hope,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello, I thought I would join this thread, looks like I am one of the older ones ttc #1 at 43. Single but my ex is helping out :)

Don't really understand half the stuff you ladies are talking about (what is clomid?) so have a lot to learn I think...


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Hun and welcome u will get used to it all really soon .just hang about for a bit,:hugs::hugs:Clomid is a fertility drug that helps with ovulation,am sure u will find loads more info on here about clomid,the ladies are all very well informed,good luck Hun,I am also 43 ,:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

herbie said:


> i would have been going in for a c-section this wednesday to have my lil man:cry: just got to get past wed then hopefully i can look forward
> omg it"s so hard
> it"s on my mind 24/7
> everyone says it gets easier but it doesn"t seem that way at the mo:cry:

:hugs::hugs: I try not to think about it for me, i would have 4 children by now. Hang in there, sending you all kinds of hugs and love!!


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can i join? I am 43 will be 44 in aug, dh is 44 now, i found him finally and married him when i turned 40, we started TTC right after the wedding, i was 41 when we got our first bfp, all on our own, that one was a chem pg, started fertility treatments, had 5 IUI's, 3 of the five worked, but we lost all of them. I am still hopefull that one day i will find that golden egg, and i will have a baby to hold in my arms.
> 
> Hi onmymind,welcome ,sorry you have had an awful time,I am also 43,wishing u lots of luck and hoping u get a bfp soon :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...




Jax41 said:


> Evening All!
> 
> Hi Onmymind!:howdy: So sorry to hear you've had such a ruff time of TTC hun, but stay strong and never give up hope, you can get pregnant and I'm sure a super sticky one will be with you soon!:thumbup:
> 
> Macwooly, don't forget always here for you,:hugs:. Where the hell has AF got to then?? That damn witch drives us nuts!! I'm...ummm...CD21/22 I think and am now wondering if I 'could' be in with a chance (hmmm....) after Traskey's post about someone only BDing once and getting a BFP?! I'm pretty convinced I'm not though, didn't BD at the right time!
> 
> Desperado and Shelly, keep going, don't give up we can do this!
> 
> Lots of love, luck and sprinkles of :dust: to you xXx




Shelley71 said:


> Welcome Onmymind - I agree with Jax that it's a good sign that you can get pregnant and just a matter of time until you get a sticky.
> 
> Jax - Thanks for the pep talk.:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have kind of a bad attitude toward it right now, but the fog is lifting. I'm just in limbo waiting for AF at CD 40something. UGH. I had an awesome 28 day cycle with a verified O, and then everything went to hell.
> 
> I think I'm going to take Indigo's advice and not try anything new this next cycle and just see what happens. If there is no O again, then I will start some kind of supplement.

Thanks so much, i am not giving up right now, but i am going to try and step back and enjoy my life for a bit, its so hard when you struggle for so long, every once in a while i just need a break. You ladies give me so much hope though that it can and will happen. I love reading your posts, and i dont feel so alone when i see that i am not the only one (Unfortunatly) going through this. Who say's we are old right!!


----------



## serendippy

Oh blimey it looks like im the oldest on this thread lol..im 44 and OH is 38, weve been trying for just under 2 years now for no1. Ive kinda resigned myself to the fact i may never become a mother now so if anything were to happen then it would be a bonus.


----------



## Jax41

serendippy said:


> Oh blimey it looks like im the oldest on this thread lol..im 44 and OH is 38, weve been trying for just under 2 years now for no1. Ive kinda resigned myself to the fact i may never become a mother now so if anything were to happen then it would be a bonus.

Serendippy, you're back!! Lovely to hear from you....:flower: I'm still here too, still trying, still hoping, still pestering DH to BD at the right time!! I do know where you coming from - the 'little voice' in my head keeps whispering the same thing but the 'big shouty voice' is saying keep trying, you just never know what may happen!!:thumbup: It's not over until mother nature decides so hang in there xXx


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> No never giving up hope,:hugs::hugs:

Me neither :hugs: xXx


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Hello, I thought I would join this thread, looks like I am one of the older ones ttc #1 at 43. Single but my ex is helping out :)
> 
> Don't really understand half the stuff you ladies are talking about (what is clomid?) so have a lot to learn I think...

Hi Butterfly :hi: hope your stay here is a short one x


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> woolly
> 
> i prefer your Naughty 40s banner to the Over the Hill banners i keep seeing...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> the other one really rubs me the wrong way...:nope:
> 
> Here's the code :)
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/IKElw.gifClick to expand...
> 
> It's me! Macwooly, how do I get that fab banner on my sig, I love it! And.....sorry to keep asking but any sign of 'her' yet?:hugs:xXxClick to expand...

Hi, sorry took a few days to reply :blush:

If you go into edit signature you'll see a row of symbols where you can chose bold, underline, etc and some small symbol boxes. The one 5 from the right which looks (to me) like a mountain range and the sun is for inserting an imagine. If you click on it you can copy and paste the https link in there and it should insert the imagine into your signature.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> woolly
> 
> i prefer your Naughty 40s banner to the Over the Hill banners i keep seeing...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> the other one really rubs me the wrong way...:nope:
> 
> Here's the code :)
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/IKElw.gifClick to expand...
> 
> It's me! Macwooly, how do I get that fab banner on my sig, I love it! And.....sorry to keep asking but any sign of 'her' yet?:hugs:xXxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, sorry took a few days to reply :blush:
> 
> If you go into edit signature you'll see a row of symbols where you can chose bold, underline, etc and some small symbol boxes. The one 5 from the right which looks (to me) like a mountain range and the sun is for inserting an imagine. If you click on it you can copy and paste the https link in there and it should insert the imagine into your signature.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...


Dunnit!! Thanks xXx

How you doing today? Still waiting for AF? I'll keep you company, I'm waiting for her too :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax I'm still waiting for AF :growlmad: :nope:

The only doctor at my surgery I trust to listen to me now only works 2 days a week so have to wait till 19 May to get an appointment to investigate why AF is missing in action so till then it is patience for me :) :shrug: :)

I am hoping AF leaves you alone for the next nine months :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly - phewy, another week, wow you should be justly rewarded for your patience :flower: Dunno about you but I feel like I've been 'standing on the edge' of it all this cycle as I know I can't possibly have a BFP at the end. I've no idea when AF is going to show as my last two cycles have been odd in length and very unlike me.

Lets sit it out together then...:hugs: have a few drinks :wine: even pass the time with some :iron: blimey, I'm getting desperate!! Lets be different and do it the other way round instead of banging on about BFP's, c'mon AF :witch: WHERE ARE YOU???????

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

I can't drink lots of :wine: as it triggers my migraines :nope: so I'm hit the Ben & Jerry's instead :laugh2:

Not sure I could cope with too much :iron: but I really enjoy :laundry: and :hangwashing: so I've been busy doing that :) If it's fabric it's been in the :laundry: :)


----------



## kosh

hahaha love your smileys! 

i hate :iron: but i could spend all my afternoons :coffee:

macwooly - do you have any idea why AF has not arrived? did you say you were taking any vits/supplements? 

and you jax?


----------



## Macwooly

Kosh - the only thing I did differently to any other time I was off BC was to take soy but I was told to take it from CD1 to ovulation :nope: Wish I had read more on this site before I trusted this information as I wonder if this is what has stuffed this cycle up :nope:

But too late to worry about that now I just have to wait for my appointment or AF :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Kosh - the only thing I did differently to any other time I was off BC was to take soy but I was told to take it from CD1 to ovulation :nope: Wish I had read more on this site before I trusted this information as I wonder if this is what has stuffed this cycle up :nope:
> 
> But too late to worry about that now I just have to wait for my appointment or AF :shrug:

You have the patience of a saint hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> You have the patience of a saint hun:hugs::hugs:

Thanks :hugs:

I was named after a saint so maybe that's why (eventually) I've learnt to be patient :D


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> You have the patience of a saint hun:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> I was named after a saint so maybe that's why (eventually) I've learnt to be patient :DClick to expand...

Poor you ,:hugs:Are u feeling ok apart from the waiting ,any symptoms at all ?:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I did have bad AF cramps daily initially but these have got weaker and not had any today but nothing other than that :shrug:

I'm doing ok just fed up waiting and trying not to worry about it :)


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> I did have bad AF cramps daily initially but these have got weaker and not had any today but nothing other than that :shrug:
> 
> I'm doing ok just fed up waiting and trying not to worry about it :)

i know you tested a while ago and was negative, but.... have you tested again just in case??


----------



## anntionette

Hi girls, just joining in the over 40 never been pregnant thread! Its great to see im not alone in this! Like alot of you Im 41 ttc 6 months. This is my first post ever. I ovulate. Have one blocked tube. Fsh is 6 and AMH 24.1 but nothings happening yet!!! I am hopeful this next 2 months then its out with the big guns and straight to IVF. I wish i had more time to wait as im sure it would happen. Wishing everyone the best :)


----------



## Andypanda6570

I would also like to wish everyone the best including myself :happydance:
Wishing my happiness and luck to all :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

anntionette said:


> Hi girls, just joining in the over 40 never been pregnant thread! Its great to see im not alone in this! Like alot of you Im 41 ttc 6 months. This is my first post ever. I ovulate. Have one blocked tube. Fsh is 6 and AMH 24.1 but nothings happening yet!!! I am hopeful this next 2 months then its out with the big guns and straight to IVF. I wish i had more time to wait as im sure it would happen. Wishing everyone the best :)

Hi and welcome,good luck on your journey :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I did have bad AF cramps daily initially but these have got weaker and not had any today but nothing other than that :shrug:
> 
> I'm doing ok just fed up waiting and trying not to worry about it :)

I wish something wud just happen for u too,not long now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello Anntionette :hi: Hope you don't have to wait too much longer for a BFP :dust:

Morning all and loads of :dust: for all waiting on their BFPs :dust:

Loads of best wishes for happy & healthy pregnancies for all with their BFPs :thumbup:

Well cd42 today with another BFN this morning :nope: and still no AF :growlmad: Although my AF type cramps had slowly been disappearing and yesterday had none at all but this morning woke to the worst cramps so maybe this time it is a sign AF has finally decided to visit and I can get on with a new cycle :shrug:


----------



## Jax41

Morning all, just swinging by and topping up Macwooly's lovely PMA with a few more sprinkles of :dust::dust:

Welcome Antoinette - you're not alone at all here as there are a few of us in our 40's that have not been preg yet, lovely to have you here :flower:

Hi Andypanda 6570, welcome too!!:flower:

Kosh - how you doing? Why are you still 'cautious'? Just :coffee: let little bean snuggle in and it'll all be fine. Big words from me as I can only imagine that I be WILL exactly the same when it happens with a mug load of disbelief thrown in too!! I'm CD, ummm...hang on got to work it out....27, have had a few AF 'pangs', so I think she's starting her broomstick up but not sure when she'll be arriving. I was taking a load of vits until my Dr advised at the beginning of the year that I was the right weight, eating a good diet and only needed folic a. So I ditched all the other stuff (my purse was relieved!) and have just been taking that with some omega 3 caps. My problem is, is that we just don't BD enough - flippin' heck!! But Macwooly has suggested I stuff Macca down DH as it'll help the 'I'm tired' moans....

Desperado - how you doing? R you okay? Keeping those good thoughts going I hope!!!:thumbup:

Macwooly - you're on, you have your :icecream: and I'll have the :wine: but you is going to have loads of :iron: with all that :laundry: you're doing!!! Sorry you got a BFN this morning hun, I've decided that if AF isn't here by Monday then I'm going to test too (might actually be able to do one this month, never get the chance usually!)

Luv to you all ladies, and stay cool :coolio:x


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Kosh - the only thing I did differently to any other time I was off BC was to take soy but I was told to take it from CD1 to ovulation :nope: Wish I had read more on this site before I trusted this information as I wonder if this is what has stuffed this cycle up :nope:
> 
> But too late to worry about that now I just have to wait for my appointment or AF :shrug:

Holy cow i just saw this, your only supposed to take the soy for five days, like you would clomid, so cycle day one thru 5 or 3 thru 7 or 5 thru 9, that is definatly what is messing up this cycle for you, Soy will delay ovulation, so you may not have ovulated at all with taking it that long. I took it cycle day 1 thru 5 this cycle and af is two days late for me, bfn on a test a few days ago, so i pretty much figured that the soy messed it up. The soy raises estrogen, if you kept taking it that late the progesterone may never have come up to ovulate, or maybe if your lucky you ovulated real late and you still caught that egg.


----------



## Traskey

Well another bust for me this cycle. Looks like it really isn't going to happen without the ivf :(

Good luck everyone else :dust:


----------



## onmymind17

Traskey said:


> Well another bust for me this cycle. Looks like it really isn't going to happen without the ivf :(
> 
> Good luck everyone else :dust:

:hugs: big hugs comming your way!!


----------



## Macwooly

Traskey sorry to hear this wasn't your cycle :hugs: 

Onmymind - I am positive the soy has messed me all up. I knew nothing about soy and trusted the source of my information without checking it out which is most unlike me and now I feel like such a prat :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Traskey sorry to hear this wasn't your cycle :hugs:
> 
> Onmymind - I am positive the soy has messed me all up. I knew nothing about soy and trusted the source of my information without checking it out which is most unlike me and now I feel like such a prat :blush:

Don't be silly hun:hugs:,we all want this so much we wud do anything to get it ,don't u go beating yourself up ,it's over and done with and hope u get onto your next cycle soon ,on the other hand u cud have o really late and still got pregnant,hoping u feel better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado you're not supposed to say such kind things that make me cry :)

DH keeps trying to stop my mood dipping by hugging me and reminding me that Indigo predicted triplets born in July and how cool will that be so I need to be positive on that bless him :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado you're not supposed to say such kind things that make me cry :)
> 
> DH keeps trying to stop my mood dipping by hugging me and reminding me that Indigo predicted triplets born in July and how cool will that be so I need to be positive on that bless him :)

Awwwwww,and dh is right,stay positive Hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## RacyRaspberry

kosh said:


> who else is 40/+ and TTC #1?
> 
> I get the impression most of the ladies here who are TTC #1 are <40 and the >40 are TTC #2 or more?
> 
> me, I´ve just turned 40 (although I still feel 33 :winkwink:) and i´m TTC #1 since sept´10. had a MMC in dec´10.
> 
> :kiss:

Im 40 in three weeks time, TTC second child... first one is just coming up 17 lol
But i still hope for a BFP...


----------



## Desperado167

RacyRaspberry said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> who else is 40/+ and TTC #1?
> 
> I get the impression most of the ladies here who are TTC #1 are <40 and the >40 are TTC #2 or more?
> 
> me, I´ve just turned 40 (although I still feel 33 :winkwink:) and i´m TTC #1 since sept´10. had a MMC in dec´10.
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Im 40 in three weeks time, TTC second child... first one is just coming up 17 lol
> But i still hope for a BFP...Click to expand...

Good luck Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly - your DH and Desperado are right and at least you now have a good idea what's happened to AF, please don't beat yourself up about it. It's okay to feel down (hey we can't be on top of the world all the time), but don't linger there too long, dust yourself off and keep going, we're all here for you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Well said jax,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Traskey sorry to hear this wasn't your cycle :hugs:
> 
> Onmymind - I am positive the soy has messed me all up. I knew nothing about soy and trusted the source of my information without checking it out which is most unlike me and now I feel like such a prat :blush:

Please dont beat yourself up about it, you did not know, now you do, no big deal, and who knows, maybe you jolted your system enough that the next cycle will be a bfp cycle!! I took the soy cycle days 1 thru 5 this time, i normally have 25 day cycles so af should have been here wed, its friday and still nothing, i am afraid to hope for a bfp, i just think it was the soy that stalled it out for a couple of days, if i have nothing by tonight when i go home i will probably test just to be sure. Dont worry yourself with it, hey thats how we all learn right, trial and error. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well I've decided to STOP stressing and being down :thumbup:

Thank you ladies your words have really helped pick me up :thumbup:

I took another long walk with my dogs and loved the sun and birds, on the way home I then brought saddle soap and then got in an cleaned the cow poop off one my dogs :sick: and then cleaned my leather suite :)

Now off for a shower as DH is taking me for a meal tonight and no TTC talk is allowed and he insists one G&T is required :)


----------



## onmymind17

Macwooly said:


> Well I've decided to STOP stressing and being down :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you ladies your words have really helped pick me up :thumbup:
> 
> I took another long walk with my dogs and loved the sun and birds, on the way home I then brought saddle soap and then got in an cleaned the cow poop off one my dogs :sick: and then cleaned my leather suite :)
> 
> Now off for a shower as DH is taking me for a meal tonight and no TTC talk is allowed and he insists one G&T is required :)

Yea, you have fun tonight, i might just have myself a glass of wine tonight also!!! :happydance:


----------



## serendippy

Jax41 said:


> serendippy said:
> 
> 
> Oh blimey it looks like im the oldest on this thread lol..im 44 and OH is 38, weve been trying for just under 2 years now for no1. Ive kinda resigned myself to the fact i may never become a mother now so if anything were to happen then it would be a bonus.
> 
> Serendippy, you're back!! Lovely to hear from you....:flower: I'm still here too, still trying, still hoping, still pestering DH to BD at the right time!! I do know where you coming from - the 'little voice' in my head keeps whispering the same thing but the 'big shouty voice' is saying keep trying, you just never know what may happen!!:thumbup: It's not over until mother nature decides so hang in there xXxClick to expand...

Hiya Jax41 hun, yeh i lurk every so often but dont post so much nowadays..sometimes i need to just switch off from it all lol. Ive got a few health probs at the mo which are playing havoc with me temps and allsorts lol..half the time i dont know if ive ovulated or even if i am ovulating..its just guesswork and hoping for the best lol. To be honest though it looks like im gonna have to have an operation soon so its prob not a good idea to be even trying at the mo.

Loverly to see u though and heres hoping we all get the news we all want sooner rather than later xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Serendippy sorry to hear you are poorly,here's wishing u a speedy recovery,I am gonna be 44 in twenty days and dh is 46 ,been trying for five years and am very hopeful that I will get my bfp,,heres hoping we will all get our bfps soon,take care Hun:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

serendippy said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serendippy said:
> 
> 
> Oh blimey it looks like im the oldest on this thread lol..im 44 and OH is 38, weve been trying for just under 2 years now for no1. Ive kinda resigned myself to the fact i may never become a mother now so if anything were to happen then it would be a bonus.
> 
> Serendippy, you're back!! Lovely to hear from you....:flower: I'm still here too, still trying, still hoping, still pestering DH to BD at the right time!! I do know where you coming from - the 'little voice' in my head keeps whispering the same thing but the 'big shouty voice' is saying keep trying, you just never know what may happen!!:thumbup: It's not over until mother nature decides so hang in there xXxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya Jax41 hun, yeh i lurk every so often but dont post so much nowadays..sometimes i need to just switch off from it all lol. Ive got a few health probs at the mo which are playing havoc with me temps and allsorts lol..half the time i dont know if ive ovulated or even if i am ovulating..its just guesswork and hoping for the best lol. To be honest though it looks like im gonna have to have an operation soon so its prob not a good idea to be even trying at the mo.
> 
> Loverly to see u though and heres hoping we all get the news we all want sooner rather than later xxxxxClick to expand...

Sorry to hear about the health problems, that can be so frustrating, i am hoping that everything works out and you feel better soon. I have decided to step back from the whole baby making business myself, right now i just need to focus on my dh and myself for a bit and just relax, nothing wrong with stepping back every once in a while.


----------



## dmama

Hey ladies,
I am new to the board...44 and ttc #1.
I had a failed IVF in April and before moving on the #2 in June, we tried naturally since I ovulate on my own. 

The problem is DP has low sperm count and due to age RE recommended straight to IVF. We tried for a bit before we knew about the low sperm count and so this time we tried using Instead Cups with Preseed to hold the sperm up near the cervix after BD. We will see if that helped get the little guys:spermy: where they belong. 

I am 6dpo and if AF arrives I will move on to start the next IVF cycle. Time is of the essence here...I hope she stays away, but if not preggo then I hope she comes and then I can move on.

I am hoping our little experiment worked so that we can save the fortune that IVF will cost, but we will see what the end of this tww has in store! I was feeling hopeful because of feeling some cramping behind the pubic bone today and some slight nausea and gas and temp of 99.1 (but I could be getting a cold), but I know these symptoms are likely to be in my head....I don't really get any AF symptoms till AF arrives except for full breasts, so I am hoping all these minor symptoms are good indicators but who knows. I was so disappointed after the IVF BFN that I just don't want to even believe it is possible, yet I know I need to be hopeful!!!

I haven't had time to go through all the previous posts yet, but Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Dmama ,welcome to the forum,and good luck that the cups and preseed have worked for you this month ,am almost 44 and am determined to have another :baby:before the menopause gets me :haha:Keep us posted:hugs::hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

serendippy said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serendippy said:
> 
> 
> Oh blimey it looks like im the oldest on this thread lol..im 44 and OH is 38, weve been trying for just under 2 years now for no1. Ive kinda resigned myself to the fact i may never become a mother now so if anything were to happen then it would be a bonus.
> 
> Serendippy, you're back!! Lovely to hear from you....:flower: I'm still here too, still trying, still hoping, still pestering DH to BD at the right time!! I do know where you coming from - the 'little voice' in my head keeps whispering the same thing but the 'big shouty voice' is saying keep trying, you just never know what may happen!!:thumbup: It's not over until mother nature decides so hang in there xXxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya Jax41 hun, yeh i lurk every so often but dont post so much nowadays..sometimes i need to just switch off from it all lol. Ive got a few health probs at the mo which are playing havoc with me temps and allsorts lol..half the time i dont know if ive ovulated or even if i am ovulating..its just guesswork and hoping for the best lol. To be honest though it looks like im gonna have to have an operation soon so its prob not a good idea to be even trying at the mo.
> 
> Loverly to see u though and heres hoping we all get the news we all want sooner rather than later xxxxxClick to expand...

Hiya, lovely to see you hun too!! Really sorry to hear about your health probs, do hope you get it sorted out soon and then you'll all be back to normal. Bet your BFP shows up with you least expect it - from what I've read on some of these posts they have a habit of doing just that!

Take care of you and yea, here's hoping we get the news we want soooooon xXx:hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Good luck DMama with your natural cycle this month. Fingers crossed you catch that eggy so that you can save the money on the IVF. It's very expensive I know so i'm sorry the first cycle wasn't successful.

Good luck to you all in the 2WW.


----------



## Lyvid

dmama said:


> Hey ladies,
> I am new to the board...44 and ttc #1.
> I had a failed IVF in April and before moving on the #2 in June, we tried naturally since I ovulate on my own.
> 
> The problem is DP has low sperm count and due to age RE recommended straight to IVF. We tried for a bit before we knew about the low sperm count and so this time we tried using Instead Cups with Preseed to hold the sperm up near the cervix after BD. We will see if that helped get the little guys:spermy: where they belong.

Hi dmama, we tried the Preseed and Instead Cups this month too! I'm a day behind you, I'm 6dpo today, FX'd for us both!

I joined this thread many pages back but have been gone from the board for the last couple of weeks. Too much stuff going on IRL. I've read all the posts I missed, I've laughed and cried. Too much to answer all personally but babydust too each and every one of you!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dmama

Lyvid said:


> Hi dmama, we tried the Preseed and Instead Cups this month too! I'm a day behind you, I'm 6dpo today, FX'd for us both!
> 
> I joined this thread many pages back but have been gone from the board for the last couple of weeks. Too much stuff going on IRL. I've read all the posts I missed, I've laughed and cried. Too much to answer all personally but babydust too each and every one of you!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hey Lyvid
Yes, we are close!
Are you experiencing symptoms? I know they are in my head...today not so much of anything, but had weird pelvic cramps/pain....
Baby Dust to you and everyone else!!


----------



## Lyvid

dmama said:


> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> Hi dmama, we tried the Preseed and Instead Cups this month too! I'm a day behind you, I'm 6dpo today, FX'd for us both!
> 
> I joined this thread many pages back but have been gone from the board for the last couple of weeks. Too much stuff going on IRL. I've read all the posts I missed, I've laughed and cried. Too much to answer all personally but babydust too each and every one of you!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Hey Lyvid
> Yes, we are close!
> Are you experiencing symptoms? I know they are in my head...today not so much of anything, but had weird pelvic cramps/pain....
> Baby Dust to you and everyone else!!Click to expand...

Totally! LOL! This afternoon I was having slight cramps. It seems to early for those to be related to AF so.... FX'd!


----------



## jennybobenny

Was just coming on to see "where is everybody?" and I see Lyvid that you just got a BFP!!! CONGRATS!!!:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello all well it has been a while since I've been on this thread :blush:

Congratulations again to Lyvid :happydance: Wishing you a healthy, happy and successful pregnancy x

Loads of loads :dust::dust: to all and :hugs: to all needing one :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Congrats Livid, great news about your bfp!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all you beautiful ladies!!!


----------



## Traskey

Yay, it give us all hope.

Fingers crossed as always for you all :hug:


----------



## Pregnant42

kosh said:


> who else is 40/+ and TTC #1?
> 
> I get the impression most of the ladies here who are TTC #1 are <40 and the >40 are TTC #2 or more?
> 
> me, I´ve just turned 40 (although I still feel 33 :winkwink:) and i´m TTC #1 since sept´10. had a MMC in dec´10.
> 
> :kiss:

I have been TTC for years,,,pregnant for first time now (9Weeks) will be 43 this November....just had fist vomiting and major symptoms yesterday:happydance:,,happened the first month I switched to a live donor and used inter cup to hold semen in,,,versus IUI...


----------



## jennybobenny

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## jennybobenny

All I said was Congratulations! :haha:

How is everyone doing? Please post an update! I hope your summer is going well and babydust to you all!!

AFM: I ordered my first bit of sperm yesterday and am so excited about it! Now just waiting for my next cd1 (a few weeks away still) and my August cycle will be my first attempt! Im praying it will work the first time! (sperm is expensive!! :haha:)

Hope you're all healthy and happy! xoxo Please write!


----------



## onmymind17

I am still here, and still trying lol. Hopefully we will be doing another IUI in sept or oct!! Good luck on your cycle, fingers are crossed for you for a beautiful bfp!!


----------



## Macwooly

You didn't kill the thread :hugs: Good luck with your next cycle & I hope it is your BFP one :dust:

I'm still here and TTC naturally still but got an appointment in just over a week with our GP when the plan is she'll sort our referral to an FS :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Goodluck Jenny!

Still here too, on 3rd cycle, getting a little despondent but I know it is still early days...just don't see it working the older I get, will be 44 in Nov :(


----------



## Jax41

Hi Jenny :hi: I'm still here too...what's it they say, always the best are saved til last, that's why we're all still here!! Good luck with your August cycle, lots of dust coming your way for it - go get that BFP!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

I've read back through this thread and such a lot has happened over those months hasn't it....

AFM - still trying naturaly but off to Dr 27th July to find out what's next for me as it just ain't 'appening!!!:growlmad:

xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Goodluck Jenny!
> 
> Still here too, on 3rd cycle, getting a little despondent but I know it is still early days...just don't see it working the older I get, will be 44 in Nov :(

Me and u both then Hun,we are both in it together,I m holding your hand very tightly,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck Jenny!
> 
> Still here too, on 3rd cycle, getting a little despondent but I know it is still early days...just don't see it working the older I get, will be 44 in Nov :(
> 
> Me and u both then Hun,we are both in it together,I m holding your hand very tightly,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aw thanks so much Despie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Your very welcome,never ever give up hope Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Traskey

We're all still here!

We had bad news as the PCT changed the IVF rules and we were no longer eligible so still plugging away for a natural bfp but with male factor. Still holding out that we can afford private IVF/ICSI.


----------



## Macwooly

Traskey said:


> We're all still here!
> 
> We had bad news as the PCT changed the IVF rules and we were no longer eligible so still plugging away for a natural bfp but with male factor. Still holding out that we can afford private IVF/ICSI.

So sorry to hear your news about IVF - so crap of the NHS when you've done so much to get there :nope:


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> Goodluck Jenny!
> 
> Still here too, on 3rd cycle, getting a little despondent but I know it is still early days...just don't see it working the older I get, will be 44 in Nov :(

:hugs: i am holding your hand tightly too, i will be 44 in august!!! And i refuse to give up!!! Its just a number, it does not mean anything!! Heck there is a lady in my office she is just starting her first IUI, her FSH came back yesterday at 8.9, mine is only 6.5!!!! and she is only 38, so dont you dare give up, we can do this!!!!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Traskey said:


> We're all still here!
> 
> We had bad news as the PCT changed the IVF rules and we were no longer eligible so still plugging away for a natural bfp but with male factor. Still holding out that we can afford private IVF/ICSI.

Ohhhhh that SUCKS!!!! There just is no other word for that!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Onmymind ,butterfly and despie,team let's get our bfp's and give birth in 2012,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Traskey said:


> We're all still here!
> 
> We had bad news as the PCT changed the IVF rules and we were no longer eligible so still plugging away for a natural bfp but with male factor. Still holding out that we can afford private IVF/. Crap news Hun but please keep going u can do it,xxxxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Onmymind ,butterfly and despie,team let's get our bfp's and give birth in 2012,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance: Yea we can doooooooooo it!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

onmymind17 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Onmymind ,butterfly and despie,team let's get our bfp's and give birth in 2012,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Yea we can doooooooooo it!!!Click to expand...

Yay with you ladies as support it makes it so much more likely that I will have the strength to keep trying and not giving up. Just have to hope BF doesn't find himself a girlfriend lol! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Onmymind ,butterfly and despie,team let's get our bfp's and give birth in 2012,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Yea we can doooooooooo it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay with you ladies as support it makes it so much more likely that I will have the strength to keep trying and not giving up. Just have to hope BF doesn't find himself a girlfriend lol! :hugs:Click to expand...

Well if he does we will all call and give her a visit ,:grr::grr::grr::grr:she won't be long in backing off,:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Onmymind ,butterfly and despie,team let's get our bfp's and give birth in 2012,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Yea we can doooooooooo it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay with you ladies as support it makes it so much more likely that I will have the strength to keep trying and not giving up. Just have to hope BF doesn't find himself a girlfriend lol! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if he does we will all call and give her a visit ,:grr::grr::grr::grr:she won't be long in backing off,:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Definitely :thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Onmymind ,butterfly and despie,team let's get our bfp's and give birth in 2012,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Yea we can doooooooooo it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay with you ladies as support it makes it so much more likely that I will have the strength to keep trying and not giving up. Just have to hope BF doesn't find himself a girlfriend lol! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if he does we will all call and give her a visit ,:grr::grr::grr::grr:she won't be long in backing off,:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Yep yep or we can lock him up so he cant find a GF :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

onmymind17 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Onmymind ,butterfly and despie,team let's get our bfp's and give birth in 2012,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Yea we can doooooooooo it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay with you ladies as support it makes it so much more likely that I will have the strength to keep trying and not giving up. Just have to hope BF doesn't find himself a girlfriend lol! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if he does we will all call and give her a visit ,:grr::grr::grr::grr:she won't be long in backing off,:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep yep or we can lock him up so he cant find a GF :haha:Click to expand...

And feed him maca root & horny goat's weed on the days Butterfly want some :sex:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

That u sorted then Hun,no worries,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Everyone

I turned 41 in february...i have 3 beautiful children from my previous marriage and i have been married to my DH for almost 5yrs, right from the start he was adament that he did not want anymore children as he has 3 children from a previous marriage also, he is 9 years older than me and had a double transplant 2 years ago and he is on a lot of medication, all of a sudden last year i had the urgent need of wanting a baby and everytime i brought the subject up he would just go quiet and change the subject:( through a lot of hurt and perseverence he is coming round to the idea, i have a mirena coil at the moment but im going to have it removed and then i will be TTC i worry with my age and also the medication my husband is taking but im hoping and preying i will be lucky, fingers crosssed.


----------



## onmymind17

lullabybarb said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I turned 41 in february...i have 3 beautiful children from my previous marriage and i have been married to my DH for almost 5yrs, right from the start he was adament that he did not want anymore children as he has 3 children from a previous marriage also, he is 9 years older than me and had a double transplant 2 years ago and he is on a lot of medication, all of a sudden last year i had the urgent need of wanting a baby and everytime i brought the subject up he would just go quiet and change the subject:( through a lot of hurt and perseverence he is coming round to the idea, i have a mirena coil at the moment but im going to have it removed and then i will be TTC i worry with my age and also the medication my husband is taking but im hoping and preying i will be lucky, fingers crosssed.

Welcome lullabybarb, i sure hope you see your bfp real soon. I would check with your dh's doctor and see if any of the meds will affect a baby, maybe they could put him on some safe ones if they are an issue. Good luck!!


----------



## lullabybarb

Thankyou onmymind:winkwink: lovely to meet you, i have a lot of obstacles in my way:dohh: with 5 previous miscarriages after i had my 1st daughter steph, she is now 19, i had to have hormone injections with reece and sophie and luckily i did not miscarry, i am going to make an appointment to see my gp regarding the hormone injections and my husbands meds, 2 tablets he cant stop are his anti rejection ones, so im worrying like mad but im not giving up hope of TTC, im sorry to hear about your losses:( and i wish you all the best hun, being a newbie im a bit confused with all the word abbreviations and TTC is the only one i understand lol:)


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck hun on your journey,hope u get all the meds sorted and get your bfp soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

Desperado167 said:


> Good luck hun on your journey,hope u get all the meds sorted and get your bfp soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Aww thankyou:winkwink: lovely to meet you, this seems such a lovely forum and i hope you get your bfp when TTC :winkwink: im presuming that pregnancy Lol??


----------



## Traskey

:haha: yep, BIG fat positive!

There is a list of abbreviations around somewhere but you pick up quickly.

:hi: :howdy:


----------



## Macwooly

lullabybarb said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I turned 41 in february...i have 3 beautiful children from my previous marriage and i have been married to my DH for almost 5yrs, right from the start he was adament that he did not want anymore children as he has 3 children from a previous marriage also, he is 9 years older than me and had a double transplant 2 years ago and he is on a lot of medication, all of a sudden last year i had the urgent need of wanting a baby and everytime i brought the subject up he would just go quiet and change the subject:( through a lot of hurt and perseverence he is coming round to the idea, i have a mirena coil at the moment but im going to have it removed and then i will be TTC i worry with my age and also the medication my husband is taking but im hoping and preying i will be lucky, fingers crosssed.

Hello :hi: Hope you get answers soon on your DH's meds & their effect on TTC & a baby

I found the following invaluable when I first joined the site: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## lullabybarb

:happydance: Thankyou Ladies: happydance:

Very Helpful:happydance:


----------



## jennybobenny

Hi Everybody! Hope you're all well! I have ordered my sperm and it is waiting at my clinic for me! :happydance: Just have to wait for my cd1 and we're off! Looks like it will be end of August that I inseminate. I'm so excited! I'm visualizing every day that it will work the first time! 

Question for you... how many have purchased baby stuff already? Do you think it's "jinxing" it to buy things? Just curious. I have some great coupons for diapers that expire at the end of July and I found a great sale on down the road so I'm thinking I should take advantage. Is that weird though to have diapers on hand when I haven't even tried to get pregnant yet? :shrug:

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Jenny ,that Is great news,am excited for you,:happydance::happydance:Hope everything goes well hun,i would go for it with the baby stuff ,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jenny hope all goes well for you and you get your LO soon :dust:


----------



## TryingAbroad

lullabybarb said:


> i have a mirena coil at the moment but im going to have it removed and then i will be TTC

Hi lullabybarb, I too am 41 but ttc #1. I had a mirena coil for 5 years and the doc told me that I had 'saved' five years worth of eggs .... I thought it was a good way to put a positive spin on it !!


----------



## Geminus

I'm not 40 but, I'm 39 which in my book that is 40. I am trying to conceive and I think when I got pregnant in January it was a fluke that ended in ectopic.. was given the go in June and nothing this far.. sighs


----------



## Butterfly67

TryingAbroad said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> i have a mirena coil at the moment but im going to have it removed and then i will be TTC
> 
> Hi lullabybarb, I too am 41 but ttc #1. I had a mirena coil for 5 years and the doc told me that I had 'saved' five years worth of eggs .... I thought it was a good way to put a positive spin on it !!Click to expand...

That is what I keep wondering - if I 'saved' 21 years of eggs being on the pill!!


----------



## Macwooly

TryingAbroad said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> i have a mirena coil at the moment but im going to have it removed and then i will be TTC
> 
> Hi lullabybarb, I too am 41 but ttc #1. I had a mirena coil for 5 years and the doc told me that I had 'saved' five years worth of eggs .... I thought it was a good way to put a positive spin on it !!Click to expand...

I like that as I had a mirena coil for 11 years so that definitely helps my PMA for this TTC lark :thumbup:


----------



## noisette

kosh said:


> who else is 40/+ and TTC #1?
> 
> I get the impression most of the ladies here who are TTC #1 are <40 and the >40 are TTC #2 or more?
> 
> me, I´ve just turned 40 (although I still feel 33 :winkwink:) and i´m TTC #1 since sept´10. had a MMC in dec´10.
> 
> :kiss:

Hi Everyone! I'm 39 (feel like 29) my DH is 29 (feels like 39), we've been trying since October 2010. I'm on my 2WW. Babydust all around! :dust:


----------



## zofranks

Hi Everyone - I am 40 (41 in Jan), the OH 39, we just had a surprise pg at the end of July (we weren't trying so don't know how long it took) but sadly I had a mc at 5 weeks on the 5th Aug, I started my af yesterday & I was pleased that I seem to have gone straight back to my old cycle of 27 days, once this is done we will actively be ttc'ing for #1, I am hoping it won't take too long but at our age I have no idea. We are going to try the SMEP for a few months & as well as being healthy I am taking the Boots conception support tablets & Agnus Castus as so many people seem to recommend it.

fx for all & hopefully bfp's all around soon!

Julie x


----------



## hockey24

noisette said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> who else is 40/+ and TTC #1?
> 
> I get the impression most of the ladies here who are TTC #1 are <40 and the >40 are TTC #2 or more?
> 
> me, I´ve just turned 40 (although I still feel 33 :winkwink:) and i´m TTC #1 since sept´10. had a MMC in dec´10.
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Hi Everyone! I'm 39 (feel like 29) my DH is 29 (feels like 39), we've been trying since October 2010. I'm on my 2WW. Babydust all around! :dust:Click to expand...

Hi Noisette - just curious if you guys have tried any pills, injections, etc yet? Your age difference is about the same as mine and we tried clomid for a couple months and had our 1st IUI last month. Probably will move to more aggressive measures in the next few months.

But I'm crossing my fingers that your 2WW is a success and you wont' have to worry about any other measures!! 

:dust::dust:
Hi


----------



## Traskey

Good luck to everyone!

We are going through IVF number 1 to ttc baby number one. Seems like it takes forever to get what we so want.

:dust:


----------



## Jax41

Hi :hi: any of you still around on this thread? 40+ TTC#1? Or is it jus lil ole me on my own....:cry:


----------



## Macwooly

I'm here :hi: :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> I'm here :hi: :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax I am not ttc my first but I am still here if u want me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax I am not ttc my first but I am still here if u want me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:

Always :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Traskey

I'm still here. Currently down regging on IVF and I start stimming in 4 days :wohoo: Hoping for an IVF miracle.


----------



## Jax41

Traskey said:


> I'm still here. Currently down regging on IVF and I start stimming in 4 days :wohoo: Hoping for an IVF miracle.

Traskey what's stimming? Good luck hun I have EVERYTHING Xed for you, keep us updated on this thread so we know how you're doing :hugs: xXx


----------



## Indigo77

:img:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm here too, although beginning to give up.... I thought what you said on LL's thread was very apt about what chance do we have when hers went through the testing and 1 worked but the others did not pass. Am so glad she got that little bean but like you said, what is the likelihood of sperm meeting egg and doing it's stuff without all that help? :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Traskey said:


> I'm still here. Currently down regging on IVF and I start stimming in 4 days :wohoo: Hoping for an IVF miracle.

Good luck Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Traskey said:


> I'm still here. Currently down regging on IVF and I start stimming in 4 days :wohoo: Hoping for an IVF miracle.

Sending loads of :dust: and praying this gives you your much deserved BFP and sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Traskey

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. Stimming is the injections that make lots of eggs grow. We take those for 10 days and then it's egg collection time (size willing!) There's no guarantee that they'll fertilise but after all this time we are just hoping that this will give us a chance.


----------



## Traskey

Butterfly67 said:


> I'm here too, although beginning to give up.... I thought what you said on LL's thread was very apt about what chance do we have when hers went through the testing and 1 worked but the others did not pass. Am so glad she got that little bean but like you said, what is the likelihood of sperm meeting egg and doing it's stuff without all that help? :shrug:

I know it's hard when you try for months and months (or years). Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Me! I'm 40 next month and TTC #1. Only been married 18 months and had health issues which meant I couldn't TTC until now and like a lot of other ladies here don't even know if I _can_ conceive, so it's doubly frustrating, but a wee bit exciting at the same time. Only been here 2 days but really hoping for some :bfp: 's for all you lovelies.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi keekee :hi: and welcome

There is also a group in the groups section that you might be interested in - and a thread abut the group in the ttc 35+ section if that makes any sense! maybe I should just go get the link...


----------



## Butterfly67

...although it is not exclusively for those ttc #1 but here it is...

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs.html


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> ...although it is not exclusively for those ttc #1 but here it is...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs.html

Thank you! I'll check it out now :happydance:.


----------



## HoneyBee71

Hey all, I'll be 40 in November! (Eekkk!) Trying for the last 9 years... and have only had one pregnancy that we lost at 15 weeks... Praying that 40 is the "Magic" number!


----------



## keekeesaurus

HoneyBee71 said:


> Hey all, I'll be 40 in November! (Eekkk!) Trying for the last 9 years... and have only had one pregnancy that we lost at 15 weeks... Praying that 40 is the "Magic" number!

Me too! They do say life begins....here's hoping! :wine: <---since OH is at work it's wine o' clock so I'll drink to that :thumbup:.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello HoneyBee and welcome! :hi:


----------



## lullabybarb

TryingAbroad said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> i have a mirena coil at the moment but im going to have it removed and then i will be TTC
> 
> Hi lullabybarb, I too am 41 but ttc #1. I had a mirena coil for 5 years and the doc told me that I had 'saved' five years worth of eggs .... I thought it was a good way to put a positive spin on it !!Click to expand...

Hi tryingAbroad:flower: I was actually wondering that :haha: and only said to my dh the other day i wonder if i have saved up all those eggs:haha: 

Well i am now on CD5 and the :witch: has gone so im ready to start ttc, i have my cbfm at the ready and im also charting on ff, im so excited:happydance:

Lots of :dust: to everyone


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Lullaby, great that you are starting - it is all very exciting especially in that first month of trying, :dust: to you for a quick bfp.


----------



## onmymind17

I'm still here too, right now we are going through the process of all the tests and what not so we can try IVF!!!! We will probably be using donor eggs though, we only have one shot at this IVF, and i have a 2% chance of getting pg with my eggs, and if we use donor eggs i have a 65% chance. It took a while but i have finally wrapped my mind around the ED idea, and now all i have to do is hope that all the doctors say i am healthy enough to get pg, tomorrow is the big day, i have to see a high risk OB and get clearance from him, if he says no then the IVF wont happen, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Desperado167

Chris ,wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow huni and if that doc doesn't give u the go ahead I will cum rite over and sort him out for you myself :grr::grr:no seriously Hun ,keeping everything crossed for u my lovely except my legs off course as I am waiting to ovulate :haha:,love you Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

TryingAbroad said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> i have a mirena coil at the moment but im going to have it removed and then i will be TTC
> 
> Hi lullabybarb, I too am 41 but ttc #1. I had a mirena coil for 5 years and the doc told me that I had 'saved' five years worth of eggs .... I thought it was a good way to put a positive spin on it !!Click to expand...




onmymind17 said:


> I'm still here too, right now we are going through the process of all the tests and what not so we can try IVF!!!! We will probably be using donor eggs though, we only have one shot at this IVF, and i have a 2% chance of getting pg with my eggs, and if we use donor eggs i have a 65% chance. It took a while but i have finally wrapped my mind around the ED idea, and now all i have to do is hope that all the doctors say i am healthy enough to get pg, tomorrow is the big day, i have to see a high risk OB and get clearance from him, if he says no then the IVF wont happen, so fingers crossed!!

Im hoping and [-o&lt; that everything goes well for you tomorrow hun:hugs:


----------



## Trolleydolly

Hello ladies,
I am new here so just thought I'd say hi.
I am 39 but will be turning 40 in just over 6 weeks. We had a m/c at Christmas and have been ttc again ever since. We have been referred for ivf but basically if they don't start the treatment before I actually turn 40 then I cannot have it! I have been waiting 3 weeks already and apparently you have to undergo an interview and blood tests before it even begins. It all feels a big urgent rush and this wait is not helping my stress levels :-( I rang the hospital but they say the form is in the doctors tray and I just have to wait until he gets to it! All my hopes are resting on this and basically my 'time' can literally run out!
Anyway thats my moan out of the way, thanks listening/reading. I'm glad I found this site because you ladies are inspirational. Big hugs :D


----------



## lullabybarb

Trolleydolly said:


> Hello ladies,
> I am new here so just thought I'd say hi.
> I am 39 but will be turning 40 in just over 6 weeks. We had a m/c at Christmas and have been ttc again ever since. We have been referred for ivf but basically if they don't start the treatment before I actually turn 40 then I cannot have it! I have been waiting 3 weeks already and apparently you have to undergo an interview and blood tests before it even begins. It all feels a big urgent rush and this wait is not helping my stress levels :-( I rang the hospital but they say the form is in the doctors tray and I just have to wait until he gets to it! All my hopes are resting on this and basically my 'time' can literally run out!
> Anyway thats my moan out of the way, thanks listening/reading. I'm glad I found this site because you ladies are inspirational. Big hugs :D

 Hi hun:wave: Im so sorry to hear about your m/c and i really hope everything works out for you:hugs: if i were you i would ring the hospital twice a day:growlmad: everyday until they listen to you:growlmad: surely if you have been reffered before your 40th then it still counts? wishing you the very best of luck:hugs:


----------



## Trolleydolly

Hi Lullabybarb,

Thanks so much for your reply. I've spoken to the same nurse twice and she's quite abrupt. She says the form is in his tray and she can't do anything else. I stressed about the time issue and she just said quite matter-of-fact that treatment has to begin before I turn 40 otherwise it cannot go ahead! 
I'm just so frustrated I could screem aaaaarrrrggghhhh lol :brat:

Anyway I guess I just have to stay positive and keep my fingers crossed. 
Thanks again for the support :hugs:


----------



## lullabybarb

Trolleydolly said:


> Hi Lullabybarb,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply. I've spoken to the same nurse twice and she's quite abrupt. She says the form is in his tray and she can't do anything else. I stressed about the time issue and she just said quite matter-of-fact that treatment has to begin before I turn 40 otherwise it cannot go ahead!
> I'm just so frustrated I could screem aaaaarrrrggghhhh lol :brat:
> 
> Anyway I guess I just have to stay positive and keep my fingers crossed.
> Thanks again for the support :hugs:

OMG!!! that does make my blood boil:growlmad: being a woman you would think she'd understand! does she realise this is your life!! sorry! im just very frustrated for you :hugs: i really hope and pray that it speeds up for you! i really thought there was only one:witch: but obviously not!:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: TrolleyDolly I really hope they get it sorted for you.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Trolleydolly said:


> I've spoken to the same nurse twice and she's quite abrupt. She says the form is in his tray and she can't do anything else. I stressed about the time issue and she just said quite matter-of-fact that treatment has to begin before I turn 40 otherwise it cannot go ahead!
> I'm just so frustrated I could screem aaaaarrrrggghhhh lol :brat:
> 
> Anyway I guess I just have to stay positive and keep my fingers crossed.
> Thanks again for the support :hugs:

What a bitch! :growlmad: WTF is she doing in the caring profession??? Hell. Surely the fact that you were referred at the age of 39 that should count. It better. I'm so mad for you! :hissy: Really hope it gets sorted soon. Keep us posted. Whereabouts are you?

OMM super good luck with the appointment. Keeping everything crossed for you (especially my legs, I've ov'd now so OH has had his chance :haha:) and hoping for some good news for you.

AFM I'm officially in the 2WW. Argh. Impatience aplenty. Only managed to BD the once on the day before my first CBFM peak so, you know, feeling a bit gutted about that. B0llocks. I'm down for the October testing thread but will have to see how the temps go. 

Big :hug: and big love all round to you lovelies xxx


----------



## Jax41

Honeybee, Keekee, Lullabybarb, Tryingabroad, Trolleydolly, Onmymind :hi: Hi!! Just been catching up with you all on this thread!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: big hugs I feel are due all round here :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Onmymind, do let us know how you get on today, super excited for you :happydance:

Trolleydolly, sorry you're having such a frustrating time, these people work at dead slow stop don't they which doesn't help at all. Keep pushing though, it seems to be the only way things get done :flower:

Keekee, now how you feel about one BD in a cycle, been there many a time - in fact this cycle is prob shaping up for one of them!!! So you're not alone :hugs:

Butterfly, you feeling any happier today? :flower::hugs:

AFM - no idea, can't be bothered to work anything out this cycle including BDing so it'll be pot luck for me - how exciting? NOT!!!

xXx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax41 said:


> Keekee, now how you feel about one BD in a cycle, been there many a time - in fact this cycle is prob shaping up for one of them!!! So you're not alone :hugs:

:hugs: I'm thinking at least once is better than nowt! :hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Thanks so much ladies, the appt went very well and i have my all clear from the high risk OB, so i am very excited. One more hurdle down, now all i have is tomorrow for u/s and b/w for cycle day 3 and then saturday for the mammogram, and then one day next week for the HSG, and DH's blood work and SA, and then we should be all set!! Ugh i just want it to happen now lol. So far so good ladies, thanks for all your prayers and well wishes, they are working :happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

onmymind17 said:


> Thanks so much ladies, the appt went very well and i have my all clear from the high risk OB, so i am very excited. One more hurdle down, now all i have is tomorrow for u/s and b/w for cycle day 3 and then saturday for the mammogram, and then one day next week for the HSG, and DH's blood work and SA, and then we should be all set!! Ugh i just want it to happen now lol. So far so good ladies, thanks for all your prayers and well wishes, they are working :happydance:

Hurrah for your all clear OMM! That's a wonderful start! :hugs:
Good luck with all the other tests and FXed girl!
:happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

keekeesaurus said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies, the appt went very well and i have my all clear from the high risk OB, so i am very excited. One more hurdle down, now all i have is tomorrow for u/s and b/w for cycle day 3 and then saturday for the mammogram, and then one day next week for the HSG, and DH's blood work and SA, and then we should be all set!! Ugh i just want it to happen now lol. So far so good ladies, thanks for all your prayers and well wishes, they are working :happydance:
> 
> Hurrah for your all clear OMM! That's a wonderful start! :hugs:
> Good luck with all the other tests and FXed girl!
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks so much, and yeah you can uncross your legs, i want everybody to get a bfp and if your legs are crossed there is no hope lol.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay Chris, I think we need more 40+s getting their first :baby: so hopefully you will be next on the list.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay Chris, I think we need more 40+s getting their first :baby: so hopefully you will be next on the list.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LOL, i sure hope i can fill your request but i dont know, dh and i decided this morning that we are not going to do donor eggs, we will still do the IVF but with my eggs, provided all my numbers come back good. I had a really rough day yesterday, when i found out that what the MFM told me was not what he put in the letter to my FS, he told them that i had to have my A1C below 6 which is impossible on oral meds, i was so upset and angry and fighting tears in my FS's office yesterday (I went for my cycle day 3 b/w and u/s) and i called the MFM's office back and i talked to a different doctor and he said he would send a new letter to my FS stating that while its ideal to have my A1C below 6 where i am at is perfectly fine and that we can do the IVF, so thankfully a crisis was averted. Dh and i talked about it, and he said that he does not want to go through all this to not have the baby be me. And for me I just feel in my heart we have to give my eggs a shot, i just know this can work. I will know more when my tests are back, so i am praying for good numbers and that we have a shot at this.


----------



## Desperado167

Chris ,I am right behind u huni ,come on lovely this is gonna work ,I can feel it in my water ,love u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Chris ,I am right behind u huni ,come on lovely this is gonna work ,I can feel it in my water ,love u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awwww thanks honey, and you know what i too feel like this IVF with my eggs will work too. Love you too honey, and thanks for being my rock through this, honestly i dont know what i would do without you and all these other ladies :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

onmymind17 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Chris ,I am right behind u huni ,come on lovely this is gonna work ,I can feel it in my water ,love u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Awwww thanks honey, and you know what i too feel like this IVF with my eggs will work too. Love you too honey, and thanks for being my rock through this, honestly i dont know what i would do without you and all these other ladies :hugs:Click to expand...

I will always be here for u huni ,:hugs: 100 percent ,don't u forget it ,love u ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Chris ,I am right behind u huni ,come on lovely this is gonna work ,I can feel it in my water ,love u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Awwww thanks honey, and you know what i too feel like this IVF with my eggs will work too. Love you too honey, and thanks for being my rock through this, honestly i dont know what i would do without you and all these other ladies :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I will always be here for u huni ,:hugs: 100 percent ,don't u forget it ,love u ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You are just so very special, if i could i would will a baby for you, you so deserve it!!

Soooooooo dh and i talked again, and we are now back to donor eggs, i figured out that its not the donor eggs that i was having a problem with, it was that i was so worried that i would not be a good mom, that things would change so much, and what if i did not like it, its not like you can send the kid back, but i also realized that none of that matters, i just want a baby, and i think that baby will bring so much joy to our lives. Its funny i did the same thing when i got my dog, i was so freaked out that i almost gave him away to my sister the next day after i adopted him, but i did not, and i am so very happy i did not, he is the love of my life, and i know my child will be even more so!! Thank you so much for your support, and i am sorry i am bouncing all over the place, my emotions lately have been in a total tail spin, i am excited and scared and sad and stressed out all at the same time lol. I love you honey, thanks for being my rock, a calm place in this storm that is in my head. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Chris ,I hear ya and I am right there behind you :hugs:Off course u are terrified ,who wouldn't be ,it's a massive decision and u will prob go back and forward quite a few times but wotever u decide we are all here to support you and help you thru it wether it be your eggs or donor eggs .and at the end of it u are gonna have a little bundle :baby:and that's all that matters huni,I am behind you 100 percent Hun ,You are gonna be an amazing mum ,and u and dh have so much love to give it ,always remember that ,love u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay Chris, I think we need more 40+s getting their first :baby: so hopefully you will be next on the list.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I second that one!!!:thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Chris, I think we need more 40+s getting their first :baby: so hopefully you will be next on the list.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I second that one!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I third it! :happydance:


----------



## onmymind17

Awwww thanks ladies, but you have to join me, i dont want to do this all alone, we all need to be pg at the same time then we can all move over to the grad thread lol. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

onmymind17 said:


> Awwww thanks ladies, but you have to join me, i dont want to do this all alone, we all need to be pg at the same time then we can all move over to the grad thread lol. :hugs:

I'm trying OMM believe me!!! It would be great if we could all graduate together though :thumbup: x


----------



## inkdchick

Hi im 44 and have been trying since i was 40, im 45 at christmas and am now trying SHE OAK ( australian bush flower) i got it from www.baldwins.co.uk, i take 7 drops under my tongue 3 times a day and have been on it now 2 and a bit weeks and have found that it has helped so many women over 40 within 3 months to fall pregnant and carry to full term, it balances the hormones that we need to fall pregnant and relaxes you completely no stress at all, so here"s hoping if anyone is interested and want to ask any questions please message me and i will be glad to help , this is my last try so fingers are tightly crossed for this ! good luck x


----------



## Jax41

inkdchick said:


> Hi im 44 and have been trying since i was 40, im 45 at christmas and am now trying SHE OAK ( australian bush flower) i got it from www.baldwins.co.uk, i take 7 drops under my tongue 3 times a day and have been on it now 2 and a bit weeks and have found that it has helped so many women over 40 within 3 months to fall pregnant and carry to full term, it balances the hormones that we need to fall pregnant and relaxes you completely no stress at all, so here"s hoping if anyone is interested and want to ask any questions please message me and i will be glad to help , this is my last try so fingers are tightly crossed for this ! good luck x

Thanks for the info Inkd. I like all this kind of thing (I take rescue remedy already when I'm feeling :wacko:!!). I'm hoping, praying and wishing that it brings you your longed for and much deserved BFP. All the luck in the world!!! :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

thank you hun i have just been reading more up on the benefits of SHE OAK on : 
www.floweressencemagazine.com there is even a dad to be equivilent so enlightening am glad im trying it and thanks again hun xx


----------



## Desperado167

Inkdchick,was just thinking of you today .we haven't heard from u in ages ,missed you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

aww bless you ive missed everyone but i had to come off for a while as i had yet another emmc and i just couldnt cope and gave up, still have in a way but a good friend of mine has put me on SHE OAK (australian bush flower essence) 7 drops 3 times a day and now im nice and chilled as its supposed to do and its will sort out any imbalances in my getting pregnant hormones so here"s hoping it works apparantly it takes 3 months to do its thing so we"ll see but if no luck before my 45th birthday this december then im chucking it in altogther coz you just have to have a cut off point at this age and be sensible and this is mine for me .
How are you doing xx


----------



## inkdchick

im off to bed will catch you on here tomorrow night if you on hun been drawing a lot today designing tattoos for a distributor nationwide so hopefully some more work will come out of it for me and my back is aching from leaning over lol night hun catch you soon xx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Tititimes2

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay Chris, I think we need more 40+s getting their first :baby:

I am officially stalking all the 40 plus threads and HERE, HERE butterfly! Let's go ladies! I think I'm gonna start chanting...":bfp::bfp::bfp:, the 40s crew needs a :bfp:"....what?! With everything else we've tried, can't hurt!


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> im off to bed will catch you on here tomorrow night if you on hun been drawing a lot today designing tattoos for a distributor nationwide so hopefully some more work will come out of it for me and my back is aching from leaning over lol night hun catch you soon xx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx

Sorry I wasn't on all day ,great to see you back ,missed you and am sorry things have been so hard for u huni :hugs::hugs: also had another loss ,baby had passed at eight weeks but it took me another three weeks to mc,:cry::cry: have just turned 44 and I just don't know wen to stop .I have now had ten losses :cry::cry:And I just feel unable to give up on my dream,I just keep thinking next month is mine :nope:Af has been really messed up and is making it very difficult For me this month but I am staying strong and hopeful ,let's do it for the over 40 girls ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie I didn't know about your losses. I'm so, so sorry :hugs:. But you have a great attitude and I hope and pray that you will get your little bundle very soon. You deserve it girl.

xxx


----------



## inkdchick

Desperado167 said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> im off to bed will catch you on here tomorrow night if you on hun been drawing a lot today designing tattoos for a distributor nationwide so hopefully some more work will come out of it for me and my back is aching from leaning over lol night hun catch you soon xx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx
> 
> Sorry I wasn't on all day ,great to see you back ,missed you and am sorry things have been so hard for u huni :hugs::hugs: also had another loss ,baby had passed at eight weeks but it took me another three weeks to mc,:cry::cry: have just turned 44 and I just don't know wen to stop .I have now had ten losses :cry::cry:And I just feel unable to give up on my dream,I just keep thinking next month is mine :nope:Af has been really messed up and is making it very difficult For me this month but I am staying strong and hopeful ,let's do it for the over 40 girls ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Honey i know how hard it is and even tho all mine have been less than 6 weeks i too have now had 11 early losses it got to the stage that it became soul destroying i was questioning myself by my acupuncturist says that it is so common for our age group and not to blame myself its just natures way of protecting our bodies so i have kept hold of that thought and well i gave up for a few months not that i can afford the time but i needed to and if i hadnt have seen my friend over at home in italy then i wouldnt be trying again now but she tried this SHE OAK and has told me that she is sure that it will work , nothing like pinning your hopes on something that is preserved in and tastes like Brandy ! hey but who's complaining im certainly not and well we will see what happens but im all for doing it for us over 40's we have to give it one last try ! xx :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

we all do keekeesaurus me thinks we should have a ticker at the bottom of our posts with the words ' Over 40 and proud to be trying for our little beans !'
If you think its good add to your signature i am now we stay strong together ! :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

inkdchick said:


> we all do keekeesaurus me thinks we should have a ticker at the bottom of our posts with the words ' Over 40's and proud to be trying for our little beans !'
> If you think its good add to your signature i am now we stay strong together ! :hugs:

Absolutely! And inkdchick, I'm sorry to hear you have been through so many losses too :hugs:. I've been following your posts about the She Oak and Agnus Castus - think I might give them a try next cycle if this one is a no no.
We need some 40+ BFPs. Oh yes.


----------



## inkdchick

definately need the BFP's its been a long time coming for us all especially for very very sticky ones and yes do try them even if they dont work for me they may work for you its worth a try and are not badly priced on the internet the link is on one of my posts lol add the signature thats now on my posts and join the over 40's positive vibe tribe ! xx


----------



## inkdchick

buona note' (good night), keekee catch you tomorrow if you on and positive thoughts it can only work ! ( this she oak makes you really chilled its almost like a decent joint LMAO, its great ! ) night x


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nanight inky! I must get me some of that she oak!


----------



## Desperado167

I need a bucket of this stuff then ,:haha::haha::haha:Thanks girls for the support,really appreciate it ,this cycle has been a mess and I just want the witch to come and get it over with ,got my new bbt and am def gonna try this she oak ,the only thing i wud worry about is it making my cycle even longer than it is ,:dohh:That would really suck ,love to you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

desperado it doesnt make your cycle longer all it does is regulate the hormones that we need to get pregnant and chill us out completely its all natural and brilliant stuff so far but will let you know if i get af on time coz it takes 3 months to do its thing and apparantly 85% of older women like us have gotten pregnant within 4 months so yay for them and YAY for us if it works , o and they all carried to term so thats even better news , to find out where to get it just go back to my previous posts actually is on page 27 at the top highlighted on Jax41, and all the info is on there good luck in trying it. I too hope that you get your af really soon and get back to a normal cycle and then you can try it too xx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Hun,anything is worth a try ,hope it works for you ,that would be amazing ,u sound so strong in mind and body now and so chilled and relaxed ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

thats thanks to the SHE OAK it is really good for me so far period is due in 5 days so we will see the only thing that i have going on at the moment is that my hips feel bruised sore all the way round form one hip around my tail bone area to the other dont know if thats down to the she oak doing its thing or because ive been sitting up a table drawing for the last three days trying to finish tattoo designs of to send them to a nationwide and international supplier for her to buy form me god fingers crossed but i will soon find out ! lol


----------



## Desperado167

Keeping everything crossed for u my lovely ,good luck with the tattoos too,sounds awesome ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

yea i have been designing them for over 20 odd years now and its the first time and about time they were recognised people have my designs all around the world now and this is the first time in that time i've been approached by a professional company im so wrapped the best news i've had in years and thank you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> yea i have been designing them for over 20 odd years now and its the first time and about time they were recognised people have my designs all around the world now and this is the first time in that time i've been approached by a professional company im so wrapped the best news i've had in years and thank you :hugs: :hugs:

That's awesome Hun,well done you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

hee hee its taken time but i've stuck to it and drawing has been my life i started at about 8 years old and was found to have the gift so i've just run with it and am now trying to teach myself to paint, me thinks that if i can teach myself to draw then this should be easy but NA im still battling with the fact that a paint brush doesnt work like a pencil so thats something i think will take a bit longer to work at lol but thank you i will try and add a painting i did for my oldest daughter she always like the pencil version so i painted a version for her and now she has it hanging up in her Uni dorm room bless her x


----------



## Tititimes2

inkdchick said:


> yea i have been designing them for over 20 odd years now and its the first time and about time they were recognised people have my designs all around the world now and this is the first time in that time i've been approached by a professional company im so wrapped the best news i've had in years and thank you :hugs: :hugs:

indy - Fxd for you honey - I hope this is it for you and a new business venture! So wonderful to see your entrepreneurial spirit thriving - will be thinking BIG THINGS! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Inkdchick - luvving the siggy!!! I've added mine in :thumbup: It would be ace to get those 40+ BFP's with you girls :happydance:xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Inkdchick - luvving the siggy!!! I've added mine in :thumbup: It would be ace to get those 40+ BFP's with you girls :happydance:xXx

I missed u today Hun ,was at church filling up food bags for the homeless ,the people there are amazing and I always come away thanking god for the life I have ,love your siggy,:) :) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I hope no-one is upset by me posting here as I am already a mom ,if I have upset anyone I apologise and I will move on ,thanks for listening ,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> I hope no-one is upset by me posting here as I am already a mom ,if I have upset anyone I apologise and I will move on ,thanks for listening ,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know i dont mind, we can use all the support we can get in here, your so sweet and kind, i love having you here to chat with!! :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

deperado, honey there are lots of us ladies on here that have children already and many of us and me who are now with new partners who are trying to have children with them and finding this all as hard and as heartbreaking as those with no children , alas my heart does go out to those with none and wish them all the very best with all my heart that they do go on to have children i really do.

onmymind welcome best wishes and all the baby:dust: i can find for you too xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> I hope no-one is upset by me posting here as I am already a mom ,if I have upset anyone I apologise and I will move on ,thanks for listening ,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

No upset here! Please don't go Despie! Stay! :hugs:
Besides, you have to stay, you're in my sig :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I hope no-one is upset by me posting here as I am already a mom ,if I have upset anyone I apologise and I will move on ,thanks for listening ,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No upset here! Please don't go Despie! Stay! :hugs:
> Besides, you have to stay, you're in my sig :thumbup:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Inkdchick and chris,thank u from the bottom of my heart ,:kiss:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm having a lurking night and really don't feel I have anything to contribute :shrug:. I think now I'm 7DPO I'm in that weird limbo where I'm not really doing anything except waiting...bah. Trying not to SS! Especially since my BFF just texted me to tell me she's had a :bfp:. I'm happy for her, I really am but I just feel like I don't know what to do with myself. I think it's a NMA day :haha:! Might just get into bed and pull the duvet right over my head :confused:.


----------



## Desperado167

Awk keekee,big hugs ,:hugs:Think I am gonna feel like that on Xmas morning wen my two brothers have their babies christened ,fixed we all get a bfp before then ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Despie :grr: don't you dare think about going anywhere!! You, and I mean you give me the hope and belief to keep trying for Number 1, if you and Inkd can do this still after all you've been through then I'm not falling at the first hurdle. Mind you I STILL haven't plucked up the courage to ask DH to go for his SA :blush:

Keekee :hugs: you could always have a cycle like me....no idea when I O'd no idea when AF is coming, dunno how far along in the TWW I am, can't remember when AF visited last month...it's quite good fun :happydance::happydance:!! BUT, I also now there is no chance of a BFP for me with only one measily, cot'onpickin' BD under my belt :growlmad: AF :witch: AF :witch: come out, come out wherever you are!!!

OMM - how did your appointment go last week, did you get more good news!!!!:thumbup:

xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks jax,:hugs:Your cycle sounds like fun,god I haven't had a cycle like that for five years wen I cud just have sex whenever ,dh would be over the moon ,I have him tortured,:haha:He has asked me for his rota for October :haha:


----------



## inkdchick

im so glad we are doing this altogether we are a good team between us and WE WILL DO IT all of us and hopefully before the end of the year ! :wohoo: lets do it girls:


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> im so glad we are doing this altogether we are a good team between us and WE WILL DO IT all of us and hopefully before the end of the year ! :wohoo: lets do it girls:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:yipee::yipee: Yea Inkd!! Dust shower for all of us....

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## inkdchick

yay good girl gez do your wrist ache lol what a show fantastic !!!


----------



## onmymind17

Jax41 said:


> Despie :grr: don't you dare think about going anywhere!! You, and I mean you give me the hope and belief to keep trying for Number 1, if you and Inkd can do this still after all you've been through then I'm not falling at the first hurdle. Mind you I STILL haven't plucked up the courage to ask DH to go for his SA :blush:
> 
> Keekee :hugs: you could always have a cycle like me....no idea when I O'd no idea when AF is coming, dunno how far along in the TWW I am, can't remember when AF visited last month...it's quite good fun :happydance::happydance:!! BUT, I also now there is no chance of a BFP for me with only one measily, cot'onpickin' BD under my belt :growlmad: AF :witch: AF :witch: come out, come out wherever you are!!!
> 
> OMM - how did your appointment go last week, did you get more good news!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> xXx

The appt went well, now all i have to do is get the results from the mammogram, and i have my saline test on wed, after that we should be home free, oh and we will be using donor eggs, my AMH was 0.57, so really cruddy numbers, but its ok, at this point i just want a baby lol. I am so anxious to get things rolling here, i HATE waiting for everything lol. Oh and dont rule yourself out, do you know how many women i have seen post that they only did it one time and got a bfp lol.:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

onmymind17 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Despie :grr: don't you dare think about going anywhere!! You, and I mean you give me the hope and belief to keep trying for Number 1, if you and Inkd can do this still after all you've been through then I'm not falling at the first hurdle. Mind you I STILL haven't plucked up the courage to ask DH to go for his SA :blush:
> 
> Keekee :hugs: you could always have a cycle like me....no idea when I O'd no idea when AF is coming, dunno how far along in the TWW I am, can't remember when AF visited last month...it's quite good fun :happydance::happydance:!! BUT, I also now there is no chance of a BFP for me with only one measily, cot'onpickin' BD under my belt :growlmad: AF :witch: AF :witch: come out, come out wherever you are!!!
> 
> OMM - how did your appointment go last week, did you get more good news!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> xXx
> 
> The appt went well, now all i have to do is get the results from the mammogram, and i have my saline test on wed, after that we should be home free, oh and we will be using donor eggs, my AMH was 0.57, so really cruddy numbers, but its ok, at this point i just want a baby lol. I am so anxious to get things rolling here, i HATE waiting for everything lol. Oh and dont rule yourself out, do you know how many women i have seen post that they only did it one time and got a bfp lol.:hugs:Click to expand...

Fab news OMM! :thumbup: I'm getting just as anxious about the wait as you are now, everything is looking so good for you and DH now it's wonderful.

You're right, I've read that too the old 'we couldn't be bothered this month so only did it once or twice and I can't believe I got my BFP'. I am ALWAYS hopeful that I may have a miracle but I've also had cycles like this before and AF unfortunately never lets me down....blimey, I'm so flippin' full of PMA right now!!!

So happy for you and your news though hun!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Chris .really happy for you , I know your gonna do this huni,it's all so close now ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Jax41 said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Despie :grr: don't you dare think about going anywhere!! You, and I mean you give me the hope and belief to keep trying for Number 1, if you and Inkd can do this still after all you've been through then I'm not falling at the first hurdle. Mind you I STILL haven't plucked up the courage to ask DH to go for his SA :blush:
> 
> Keekee :hugs: you could always have a cycle like me....no idea when I O'd no idea when AF is coming, dunno how far along in the TWW I am, can't remember when AF visited last month...it's quite good fun :happydance::happydance:!! BUT, I also now there is no chance of a BFP for me with only one measily, cot'onpickin' BD under my belt :growlmad: AF :witch: AF :witch: come out, come out wherever you are!!!
> 
> OMM - how did your appointment go last week, did you get more good news!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> xXx
> 
> The appt went well, now all i have to do is get the results from the mammogram, and i have my saline test on wed, after that we should be home free, oh and we will be using donor eggs, my AMH was 0.57, so really cruddy numbers, but its ok, at this point i just want a baby lol. I am so anxious to get things rolling here, i HATE waiting for everything lol. Oh and dont rule yourself out, do you know how many women i have seen post that they only did it one time and got a bfp lol.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Fab news OMM! :thumbup: I'm getting just as anxious about the wait as you are now, everything is looking so good for you and DH now it's wonderful.
> 
> You're right, I've read that too the old 'we couldn't be bothered this month so only did it once or twice and I can't believe I got my BFP'. I am ALWAYS hopeful that I may have a miracle but I've also had cycles like this before and AF unfortunately never lets me down....blimey, I'm so flippin' full of PMA right now!!!
> 
> So happy for you and your news though hun!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...




Desperado167 said:


> Chris .really happy for you , I know your gonna do this huni,it's all so close now ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks ladies, i am starting to get excited but i am trying to prepare for something to happen too, i still have a few hurdles to get through, and i am afraid if i believe this will happen it will be taken away from me, stupid i know, but unfortunatly with my life thats usually what happens. So for now one day at a time lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Chris we believe in you and you should too,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Love u huni ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Chris just read your news on the other thread,that's so sad ,the price is sickening,:nope:But wotever u decide huni remember we are always here for you ,stay strong huni,rooting for u to get that extra sticky bean :hugs::hugs:Inkdchick ,jax and keekee,how are u all ,get your ass over to this thread ,:):) xxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax41 said:


> Keekee :hugs: you could always have a cycle like me....no idea when I O'd no idea when AF is coming, dunno how far along in the TWW I am, can't remember when AF visited last month...it's quite good fun :happydance::happydance:!! BUT, I also now there is no chance of a BFP for me with only one measily, cot'onpickin' BD under my belt :growlmad: AF :witch: AF :witch: come out, come out wherever you are!!!

Jax, that sounds like a fun cycle! We only had one BD window this cycle so I hear ya on that one :growlmad:. I'm thinking that I should view this cycle as a practice one (and thank my lucky stars that my cycle seems to be pretty standard so far!) and take each cycle as it comes. According to FF my next ov date is around my birthday weekend so surely I can demand sex as a sort of birthday present. Yes?

OMM so happy that everything is going well, FXed for you and your mammoth test fest and really hope good things come to you. I love good news! It puts a big smile on my otherwise miserable face :happydance: <--like that.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Inkdchick ,jax and keekee,how are u all ,get your ass over to this thread ,:):) xxxxx

I'm here! Am back at work and so I don't get so much time for forum tomfoolery now - which is crap. I love it on here. And I'm surrounded by pg wimmins at work and am tired of doing the happy face :growlmad:. It's only my first cycle TTC and I'm driving myself mad. 
Anyroadup, I wanted to ask some advice. Do you ladies think it's worth at this stage seeing my GP and getting myself checked out? My CBFM and FF tell me I seem to be ov'ing but I have no idea if my eggs are in good nick or if my hormones are at the right levels and I keep reading about AMH levels and thought, well if I know that medically everything is ok (or otherwise) at least we know where we stand. Not sure I could convince OH it would be good if he could jizz in a pot but I think I'll cross that bridge when we get to it.

Hope y'all are ok, big, massive hugs to all you lovely girlies.
xxx


----------



## inkdchick

Hiya keekee, well to get hubby to jizz in a pot just tell him they extract by a large needle :rofl:, if you really can't jizz in a pot lol. Its always worth getting checked out hun and that way you know what's what if u ok, then great its just a matter of time and timingn and being streefree, if not at least u will get help to rectify whatever the issue. We had all the checks and were fine so just a matter of time xx hope that helps xx


----------



## inkdchick

Sorry honey that was my OH suggestion to get his swimmers tested lol bless him


----------



## keekeesaurus

inkdchick said:


> Hiya keekee, well to get hubby to jizz in a pot just tell him they extract by a large needle :rofl:, if you really can't jizz in a pot lol. Its always worth getting checked out hun and that way you know what's what if u ok, then great its just a matter of time and timingn and being streefree, if not at least u will get help to rectify whatever the issue. We had all the checks and were fine so just a matter of time xx hope that helps xx

It does help, thank you :hugs:. Haha, I'll tell my OH that :winkwink:. I think he'd prefer the pot. 
And no worries, your OH is right! :thumbup:. No point me getting tested if he won't. It is a 50/50 contribution!


----------



## inkdchick

You are so right honey and my OH is laughing coz he wasn't bothered about doing his test, I think he secretly was finding a bit of a macho thing but know he didn't fill the pot they never do lol. :hugs: :hugs: go for the tests and put your mind at rest. And maybe after think about acupuncture its wonderful and not at all painful. Xx


----------



## keekeesaurus

inkdchick said:


> go for the tests and put your mind at rest. And maybe after think about acupuncture its wonderful and not at all painful. Xx

Yeah I've heard really good things about acupuncture, and it did wonders for me when I had a back problem. Think I'll be giving the she oak a go too and maybe agnus castus. I'm already thinking about next cycle - forewarned is forearmed!
Thanks for taking the time out to reply ink :hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

Keekee I agree with ink ,get the tests done to put your mind at rest then after six months if nothing happens u can go get some help ,good luck ,u are a lovely girl ,all the very best ,u too ink ,hope u are still relaxing and staying chilled,:hugs::hugs:Jax ,get your ass over here :grr::)


----------



## inkdchick

hiya despe yeah im still chilled although waiting for my next delivery of SHE OAK to arrive and only have enough for the last one tonight eeek i should have ordered it earlier my fault but the company is here in london so i cant understand why i havent had it yet really weird but hey no probs will just take it again when it arrives. Have had really mild cramping now for three days and yesterday was really weird i hadnt eaten anything unusual but had a very fast and painful bout of diarrhea yesterday afternoon had to go three times in half hour and got a bit worried but it seems to be going back to normal today considering i was constipated for nearly 5 days and then that and have felt a bit sicky with it too OH is getting a bit excited but i keep telling him it wont work that quick and its just normal maybe right before af is due as its due tomorrow morning im not expecting anything else so i hope it shows to get him settled down a bit bless him although my acupuncturist was a bit excited as my pulse on my right was extra strong and only a little weaker on the other side she said that the last time she felt a pulse like that was with the pregnant lady she does once a month to help with morning sickness but she did say it would be too early to tell right now but she was keeping her fingers crossed love her she is so sweet xx
How are you xx


----------



## Desperado167

Inkdchick,omg so exciting Hun ,all sounds really positive ,that would be awesome ,let me know tomorrow ,I am fine thanks .getting a bit fed up and not too sure wots happening ,I had a bleed for a day three weeks ago and it may have been a really light af as I got a smiley face on my opk yesterday ,so. Am either about to ovulate or about to have af ,u can take a look at my chart ,wen af comes I am ordering the she oak,more ac and more cups ,then I am on a roll :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tititimes2

I seriously gate labels. Why do I have to be characterized as "of advanced maternal age?". As if trying to have a child over 40 is such a radical medical phenomenon. :shrug: 

Sorry. I just had to vent. I'm just so sick of reasearchers labeling us!


----------



## Tititimes2

"hate"


----------



## Desperado167

Tititimes2 said:


> I seriously gate labels. Why do I have to be characterized as "of advanced maternal age?". As if trying to have a child over 40 is such a radical medical phenomenon. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry. I just had to vent. I'm just so sick of reasearchers labeling us!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:am hearing ya Hun,I am a geriatric at the age of 44 :jo::jo::jo:


----------



## Tititimes2

Desperado167 said:


> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> I seriously gate labels. Why do I have to be characterized as "of advanced maternal age?". As if trying to have a child over 40 is such a radical medical phenomenon. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry. I just had to vent. I'm just so sick of reasearchers labeling us!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:am hearing ya Hun,I am a geriatric at the age of 44 :jo::jo::jo:Click to expand...

desperado - oh, hon you gave me a smile. You are in good company - 43 and counting! :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Titi,Am so sorry for your losses huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:It's just heartbreaking,how long have u been trying lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Desperado167 said:


> Titi,Am so sorry for your losses huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:It's just heartbreaking,how long have u been trying lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks so much desperado - we got married in September 2009 and started trying in April 2010. 2 natural cycles and then the Clomid cycle in February. My RE says its great we can get pregnant but now we are fighting that "good egg" fight. I know now that we can get pregnant, I can carry but it is all about finding that one good egg. I sure hope I have one in me...


----------



## Tititimes2

keekeesaurus said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> go for the tests and put your mind at rest. And maybe after think about acupuncture its wonderful and not at all painful. Xx
> 
> Yeah I've heard really good things about acupuncture, and it did wonders for me when I had a back problem. Think I'll be giving the she oak a go too and maybe agnus castus. I'm already thinking about next cycle - forewarned is forearmed!
> Thanks for taking the time out to reply ink :hugs:.Click to expand...


I used acupuncture for my bad back for years after a bad car accident. I totally believe in it. Been thinking about trying it soon as I ramp of for my first IVF cycle.


----------



## Desperado167

Tititimes2 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Titi,Am so sorry for your losses huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:It's just heartbreaking,how long have u been trying lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much desperado - we got married in September 2009 and started trying in April 2010. 2 natural cycles and then the Clomid cycle in February. My RE says its great we can get pregnant but now we are fighting that "good egg" fight. I know now that we can get pregnant, I can carry but it is all about finding that one good egg. I sure hope I have one in me...Click to expand...

Am so sorry u had to go thru all that ,:hugs::hugs:I do believe if we keep trying we will find that golden egg lovely and it will stick,fixed for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

aww honey the losses are hard but we get over them but never forget them and i think thats what keep sus going tbh coz we know we can. xx
the acupuncture is a really good idea ive been having now for 7 months and tbh its so good and relaxing that its just a matter of time that the acupuncture and the good egg all meets that sperm at the right time and hopefully thats not far off now.
Although saying that im now two days late and now have really sore boobs and breatbone ouch, peeing more , sore hips and weird bouts of diarrehea ( i cant spell that), but constantly feel like af is about to start any minute and feel heavy low down so if its gonna do , just do it already instead of keeping me hanging urghhhhh !!.
Good luck honey xx


----------



## Desperado167

Inkdchick ,fingers crossed ,keep me posted,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Inkd, Titimes, Despie, Keekee - sorry I've been AWOL, but I've been stalking :thumbup: 

Inkd!!!!! Okay, trying to stay calm but you are sounding so good right now :flower:


----------



## inkdchick

i"ll try girls but its so hard to think that af will just show up on cd27 or cd28 as it does sometimes when its late but im really hoping that this she oak will support whatever if anything is trying to stick its been such a long time gtting this far and feeling this way that im just taking every day as it comes and hope with all i have that cd28 passes and 29 and 30 and then hopefully a month and then 9 months yay but we'll see cervix seems to be higher today so we can only wait and see i wont be testing until after cd29 but please no-one hold their breathe coz ive been here before (although without what i have as i havent gotten anything this time until the day my period was due apart fromt he cramping feling like af was gonna flow and that was for 3 days before af was late), but fingers crossed and toes lol :rofl: we"ll see xx thanks girls xx


----------



## Traskey

Hey all

I've been lurking but haven't posted for a while as the ICSI drugs have made me a bit :sick: Had my EC on Thursday and will either transfer today or Tuesday. 

Sending you all :dust:


----------



## inkdchick

good luck traskey fingers tightly crossed for you xx :dust: :dust:


----------



## inkdchick

well as for me im feeling really rough today, (so embarrassed, TMI coming), i didnt make it to the toilet in time this morning and well had an accident and then was sick about 10 minutes later and no i feel like i ache all across my breast bone and boobs. The diarrhea is orangey and this is the first time its caught me out and the first time in a cycle ive had it , i've been getting it every day now for 3 days and im 2 days late today, so think that i might have to get a test today and do one in the morning to see if there is anything on the plus side if so then get myself to the doctors and see if there is anything i can take to stop this that wont upset my heart prob and stop this diarrhea, i havent changed my diet either still eating same stuff and drinking plenty of water but i have no idea all i know is that raised levels of progesterone does this but this bad !!!!! my levels must be sky high lol o well only one way to find out will let you all know.
if anyone has had this before could they let me know please as its sure different for me.
Thank you xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Traskey said:


> Hey all
> 
> I've been lurking but haven't posted for a while as the ICSI drugs have made me a bit :sick: Had my EC on Thursday and will either transfer today or Tuesday.
> 
> Sending you all :dust:

Wishing u lots of luck for today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Inkdchick ,:dust::test::test::test::dust::dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Inkdchick ,:dust::test::test::test::dust::dust:

:thumbup: YES!

I haven't been around much to post but have been keeping my eye on you lovely ladies. 

Hi Traskey! Massive GL and FXed for you, keep us posted.

I'm waiting on the :witch: :wacko:. I have a tum the size of a small country and bad cramps and bad mood swings so I know she's a-coming. Bah. Oh well, onwards and upwards to the next cycle! 

Inkd, Jax and Despie - Hope y'all are doing good and big :hugs: all round for my ladies. Love you all! :kiss:


----------



## inkdchick

Thank you keekee but am hoping to wait until cd29 before I test, am still feeling a bit sick but at least I haven't had to run to the loo since just lots of peeing lol, no cramping so far today but my heart is pumping damn hard !, but hey we'll see I certainly have never had anything like this before and especially everything starting the day before af was due now that's weird boobs hurt still but not as much and I had a weird rash on the left one yesterdy which has gone almost totally today really weird but the diarrhea thing has got me stumped completely !!! Wonder if its a good thing x
Hope you other ladies are doing ok xx


----------



## Traskey

Inkdchick, didn't you say you were late? Your willpower to not test is amazing!

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. Transfer Tuesday.


----------



## inkdchick

Well no need to wait now started to bleed heavy with 3 large clots and lots of smaller ones sorry tmi but at least I have a couple of months left to give this She Oak a good go, it takes 3 months to sort out the hormone thingies xx good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> Well no need to wait now started to bleed heavy with 3 large clots and lots of smaller ones sorry tmi but at least I have a couple of months left to give this She Oak a good go, it takes 3 months to sort out the hormone thingies xx good luck to everyone else xx

Omg huni am gutted for you ,so sorry,hoping next month is yours ,gentle hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## inkdchick

Yeah thank u next month looking forward to it grazie amore (thank you lovey) xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

inkdchick said:


> Well no need to wait now started to bleed heavy with 3 large clots and lots of smaller ones sorry tmi but at least I have a couple of months left to give this She Oak a good go, it takes 3 months to sort out the hormone thingies xx good luck to everyone else xx

:hugs: chick. AF got me too :growlmad:. Damn that witch!


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well no need to wait now started to bleed heavy with 3 large clots and lots of smaller ones sorry tmi but at least I have a couple of months left to give this She Oak a good go, it takes 3 months to sort out the hormone thingies xx good luck to everyone else xx
> 
> :hugs: chick. AF got me too :growlmad:. Damn that witch!Click to expand...

So sorry ,keekee,:cry::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

well honey its now time to start looking forward and keep ourselves looking forward to what this cycle has in store for us and im sure it will be all good xxx PMA is a wonderful feeling but am sure its this she oak lol its soooo gooood xxx :rofl: xxx


----------



## Jax41

Inkd & Keekee :hugs: wish that witch'd just BOG OFF!!! I can feel her rumbling around me at the moment so just waiting for the landing :growlmad:

Inkd, am def thinking of ordering some she oak as my PMA is totally through the floor now after a year at this game and nuffink....not even a sniff of a BFP....sorry, going to sign off before I cheese everyone off!!

:hugs: to all of you!!!
Jax
xXx


----------



## bellamamma

Jax - I've seen you on some other threads, and just wanted to say, to hold on to hope, my first bfp took 14 months and happened 2 weeks before my 42nd. Unfortunately neither it or the next 2 have gone well, but the point is, it can take longer for some of us to get our bfp's! When I saw that you'd been trying for a year with nothing, it reminded me of me at that stage, I remember how frustrating it was! Sending you good thoughts and keeping it all crossed for you!


----------



## Janie66

inkdchick said:


> Well no need to wait now started to bleed heavy with 3 large clots and lots of smaller ones sorry tmi but at least I have a couple of months left to give this She Oak a good go, it takes 3 months to sort out the hormone thingies xx good luck to everyone else xx

Hi Inkdchick, sorry af came and got you xx, Iv'e not been on BnB for a while, been busy playing musical house moving, the stress of it all.... Can I ask whats this 'She Oak' all about, as Ive never heard of it.


----------



## Jax41

bellamamma said:


> Jax - I've seen you on some other threads, and just wanted to say, to hold on to hope, my first bfp took 14 months and happened 2 weeks before my 42nd. Unfortunately neither it or the next 2 have gone well, but the point is, it can take longer for some of us to get our bfp's! When I saw that you'd been trying for a year with nothing, it reminded me of me at that stage, I remember how frustrating it was! Sending you good thoughts and keeping it all crossed for you!

Ahh bellamamma :hugs: thanks. I'm going to be 42 at the end of the month so maybe this'll be my lucky number too?! I knew it'd take time but there's always a small part of you that doesn't want to believe it!! I'm so sorry you've had losses along the way, I can't imagine how devastating that must be.....

Thank you so much for your post, thoughts and keeping it all crossed for me, you have given me hope :flower: Sending you good thoughts, love and hugs back too :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Jax, you are welcome! And seeing as you're nearing the 42nd, will send extra bfp messages your way (in fact since I'm not allowed to ttc and have to see a specialist, you can have my bfp dust til I need it back!) hehe....
The losses have literally sucked total crap, esp as don't have much more time, but that's life for some reason. Going to recurrent mc clinic tomorrow (yeah) and hope they can shine some light on the subject!
Just curious, have you had some exams, labs, etc? Have you tried clomid? 
Hugs back...


----------



## Desperado167

bellamamma said:


> Jax, you are welcome! And seeing as you're nearing the 42nd, will send extra bfp messages your way (in fact since I'm not allowed to ttc and have to see a specialist, you can have my bfp dust til I need it back!) hehe....
> The losses have literally sucked total crap, esp as don't have much more time, but that's life for some reason. Going to recurrent mc clinic tomorrow (yeah) and hope they can shine some light on the subject!
> Just curious, have you had some exams, labs, etc? Have you tried clomid?
> Hugs back...

Good luck for tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lunamoona

Hi, I don't really post on here, although I look in from time to time, don't like to think about things too much as it can get overwhelming. I'm sure you understand.

I thought it might be encouraging to hear my story though.

I met my OH late in life, 37, and he is a lot younger than me, he basically said I was no spring chicken and that we needed to get a move on!

I was scared but excited, stopped taking the pill and just assumed it would happen. I saw celebreties popping them out in their 40's and thought it was normal. I knew nothing about how my cycles worked. 

After a few months nothing had happened which left me puzzled so I bought some books and delved into the world of TTC. I was shocked, although I felt young it seemed that I had left it too late. 

I tried taking my temperature but found it tricky to read the results, I then got a CBFM which showed I had textbook cycles, 28 days with a peak on day 14, every month without fail.

It took me over 3 years to concieve and we tried EVERY month without fail. It was the only conception in all that time but it was a sticky, my little boy was born when I was 41. 

I am now 42 and on this rollercoaster again. It only takes one good egg, it might be 3 years down the line or it might be next month, who knows?

I hope this gives you lovely ladies a bit of hope :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Lunamoona, it's always nice to hear positive stories and yours was. 

I am so glad that things worked out for you. GL with number 2 :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

bellamamma said:


> Jax, you are welcome! And seeing as you're nearing the 42nd, will send extra bfp messages your way (in fact since I'm not allowed to ttc and have to see a specialist, you can have my bfp dust til I need it back!) hehe.......

:thumbup: You're on!! I'd better get a shift on with it before you're wanting it back 'cos I'm sure you will be!:winkwink:



bellamamma said:


> The losses have literally sucked total crap, esp as don't have much more time, but that's life for some reason. Going to recurrent mc clinic tomorrow (yeah) and hope they can shine some light on the subject!
> Just curious, have you had some exams, labs, etc? Have you tried clomid?
> Hugs back...

Thinking about you today at the clinic, so hope you get good news, let me know how you get on? :hugs:

I've had bloods done in Jan at CD3 and 21 which the Dr was happy with. I've been back subsequently in Aug, she told me no clomid as I'm Oing but that she would refer me to an FS but DH needs to do an SA first and here lieth the problem...... DH has 3 from his first time round (and a granddaughter now too!!), not really too keen on being a Dad all over again I don't think (been there done it all before kind of thing...) and they won't see me until he has been done and I don't think he will go. In fact I'm 99.9% sure he won't but we've still to have the conversation, I've not plucked up the courage yet....:flower:


----------



## bellamamma

Thanks for the good wishes ladies, it went well considering. I have to get a few more tests done, then he'll treat the next pg "empirically" with all the pssible meds that could help! We got blood taken for kariotypes and I have to have a doppler that checks the uterine blood flow done next month, then we see doc again for the go-ahead. So prob another 2 months of no ttc, can I tell you just how hard it is to NOT ttc after 3 years trying!! So, Jax you got it for a bit, use it well!! And get hubby in for his sa!! It's the least he could do! Docs are strange tho, I was given clomid at the beginning cuz he wanted to improve my ovulation and egg quality! Didn't work for me, but geez they could at least give it a go!
How is everyone else doing??


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey hey lovely ladies, 
I'm making the most of OH being at work and being able to get on the laptop (he takes over it with some football game or other...sigh.)

Bellamamma - that all sounds hopeful! FXed for all your tests there and hoping it's all good news. 



Jax41 said:


> I've had bloods done in Jan at CD3 and 21 which the Dr was happy with. I've been back subsequently in Aug, she told me no clomid as I'm Oing but that she would refer me to an FS but DH needs to do an SA first and here lieth the problem...... DH has 3 from his first time round (and a granddaughter now too!!), not really too keen on being a Dad all over again I don't think (been there done it all before kind of thing...) and they won't see me until he has been done and I don't think he will go. In fact I'm 99.9% sure he won't but we've still to have the conversation, I've not plucked up the courage yet....:flower:

Jax, I have a similar problem - getting OH to jizz in a pot. Not really sure how to broach the subject and am thinking he won't be keen :nope:. I think we need to sit down and have the talk at some point but I think men sometimes think it's an affront to their masculinity, and they're probably more than a bit worried that their swimmers will come back with anything less than a freestyle gold medal. It seems to be ok if the problem lies with us though :shrug:. I just don't see the point in doing all the charting and monitoring and prenatals and preseed and all that jazz if he won't get involved by doing such a simple thing. Hmmm, keep us posted! Will be interested to hear how that goes.

Well, the witch is dead (ding dong and all that) and so it's POAS from tomorrow. I have a dilemma though. Supposed to be having an op later this month (breast reconstruction) and don't know whether to have a month off TTC or to just go for it. This month would be optimum timing as OH is off work when I should be peaking, but am worried that if I did get pg then the op would be about 7DPO or thereabouts. Surely a GA would affect things? Ack. What to do.

Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I've had bloods done in Jan at CD3 and 21 which the Dr was happy with. I've been back subsequently in Aug, she told me no clomid as I'm Oing but that she would refer me to an FS but DH needs to do an SA first and here lieth the problem...... DH has 3 from his first time round (and a granddaughter now too!!), not really too keen on being a Dad all over again I don't think (been there done it all before kind of thing...) and they won't see me until he has been done and I don't think he will go. In fact I'm 99.9% sure he won't but we've still to have the conversation, I've not plucked up the courage yet....:flower:
> 
> Jax, I have a similar problem - getting OH to jizz in a pot. Not really sure how to broach the subject and am thinking he won't be keen :nope:. I think we need to sit down and have the talk at some point but I think men sometimes think it's an affront to their masculinity, and they're probably more than a bit worried that their swimmers will come back with anything less than a freestyle gold medal. It seems to be ok if the problem lies with us though :shrug:. I just don't see the point in doing all the charting and monitoring and prenatals and preseed and all that jazz if he won't get involved by doing such a simple thing. Hmmm, keep us posted! Will be interested to hear how that goes.Click to expand...

Keekee your post did make me chuckle :haha: freestyle :spermy: with gold medals :haha: I just think for my DH he will feel why have I got to prove my worth when I've already done it 3 times over?, which I can understand. I also am worried that he may then feel a bit insulted by it all. Anyway, I'm going to ask, err on the side of it's got to be me and not you because you've already got 3 yade yadda but also say they won't see me without you going first. I HAVE to do it soon as we have a week off together at the end of the month and he could go then. I also HAVE to ask, if I never get to be a Mum then I'm going to have to live with that but if I've not tried then I know I'll regret it. 

Good luck too :hugs:, I'll let you know how I get on :flower:



keekeesaurus said:


> Well, the witch is dead (ding dong and all that) and so it's POAS from tomorrow. I have a dilemma though. Supposed to be having an op later this month (breast reconstruction) and don't know whether to have a month off TTC or to just go for it. This month would be optimum timing as OH is off work when I should be peaking, but am worried that if I did get pg then the op would be about 7DPO or thereabouts. Surely a GA would affect things? Ack. What to do.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! :hugs:

Hmmm....that is a dilemma....not sure what to suggest but if you did get your reconstruction done, which is important to you, then you wouldn't have to worry about it next cycle or the next, you maybe putting it off for how long? But then if DH is around at the right time then it seems a shame not to grab him while you've got the opportunity!! :shrug: I think I'd keep TTCing and see what happens at 7dpo and let the hosp know that you may be? I'm sure whatever decision you make will be the right one :hugs: xXx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax41 said:


> Hmmm....that is a dilemma....not sure what to suggest but if you did get your reconstruction done, which is important to you, then you wouldn't have to worry about it next cycle or the next, you maybe putting it off for how long? But then if DH is around at the right time then it seems a shame not to grab him while you've got the opportunity!! :shrug: I think I'd keep TTCing and see what happens at 7dpo and let the hosp know that you may be? I'm sure whatever decision you make will be the right one :hugs: xXx

Thanks Jax :hugs:. Well, I haven't ov'd yet this cycle - it's usually CD #12 and now I'm CD #14 and no sign yet although I have a feeling it's en route. Going away with OH for a couple of days tomorrow so if I ov then it would be the perfect opportunity....and my surgery is friday! Bah. Timing sucks. Thanks for the advice chick, think we'll just be BDing our arses off over the next few days anyway. Hotels always do that to us :thumbup:.

How are you getting on with your OH's SA thang? Got any further with that? FXed it all works out for you, lovely :hugs: :flower:.


----------



## constancev18

I'm 42 & DH is 48. TTcing for 2 yrs off and on but seriously for at least a year. It looks like tonight is the night-positive opk and ewcm. I will *try* to seduce dh and if that doesn't work i'll just flat out tell him I'm o'ing. Kinda takes the romance out of things but .. ;)

PS. I have stage 2 endo but had it removed 2 yrs ago and the doc said it shouldn't have grown back yet....


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm....that is a dilemma....not sure what to suggest but if you did get your reconstruction done, which is important to you, then you wouldn't have to worry about it next cycle or the next, you maybe putting it off for how long? But then if DH is around at the right time then it seems a shame not to grab him while you've got the opportunity!! :shrug: I think I'd keep TTCing and see what happens at 7dpo and let the hosp know that you may be? I'm sure whatever decision you make will be the right one :hugs: xXx
> 
> Thanks Jax :hugs:. Well, I haven't ov'd yet this cycle - it's usually CD #12 and now I'm CD #14 and no sign yet although I have a feeling it's en route. Going away with OH for a couple of days tomorrow so if I ov then it would be the perfect opportunity....and my surgery is friday! Bah. Timing sucks. Thanks for the advice chick, think we'll just be BDing our arses off over the next few days anyway. Hotels always do that to us :thumbup:.
> 
> How are you getting on with your OH's SA thang? Got any further with that? FXed it all works out for you, lovely :hugs: :flower:.Click to expand...

:hugs: Keekee, hey good luck hun on Friday I will be thinking about you, let us know how you get on :hugs: Have fun while you're away, go get him!!!:winkwink:

No news on the SA thang, I'm due to Ov this week so jumped him last night and will continue to all week :winkwink: We're away next weekend so maybe I'll find a moment then and at least OV will be over if he has the hump with me (I always make that excuse....sigh)!!!

Take care xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax,am sure u will do it in your own time :hugs:,good luck for this week :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

constancev18 said:


> I'm 42 & DH is 48. TTcing for 2 yrs off and on but seriously for at least a year. It looks like tonight is the night-positive opk and ewcm. I will *try* to seduce dh and if that doesn't work i'll just flat out tell him I'm o'ing. Kinda takes the romance out of things but .. ;)
> 
> PS. I have stage 2 endo but had it removed 2 yrs ago and the doc said it shouldn't have grown back yet....

Good luck Hun,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

constancev18 said:


> I'm 42 & DH is 48. TTcing for 2 yrs off and on but seriously for at least a year. It looks like tonight is the night-positive opk and ewcm. I will *try* to seduce dh and if that doesn't work i'll just flat out tell him I'm o'ing. Kinda takes the romance out of things but .. ;)
> 
> PS. I have stage 2 endo but had it removed 2 yrs ago and the doc said it shouldn't have grown back yet....

:hi: Constance, nice to meet you :flower:

Our TTC stories are almost the same, I'll be 42 next week and DH is already 48, we've been TTC #1 for a year now, just hoping and praying that now a year is up we start getting some results 'cos so far nuffink!! I seduced mine last night, hoping to do the same tonight and then give him tomorrow off :winkwink:

Good luck, stay in touch :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax,am sure u will do it in your own time :hugs:,good luck for this week :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: Thanks Despie :flower:. I'm boring myself with this old chestnut so god know's how you must be feeling :haha:

You okay today? xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax,am sure u will do it in your own time :hugs:,good luck for this week :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs: Thanks Despie :flower:. I'm boring myself with this old chestnut so god know's how you must be feeling :haha:
> 
> You okay today? xXxClick to expand...

Am getting a bit fed up Hun and feel like it's the end of the line soon ,we have decided if I get another bfp and a loss it's over or if nothing by my 45th birthday it's also over ,this is my 66th month :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:Holy shit like that's nuts ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hugs: Big hugs Despie, decisions like this are never easy. But I'm keeping absolutely everthing Xed for you that you get that sticky BFP 'cos you so deserve it :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :hugs: Big hugs Despie, decisions like this are never easy. But I'm keeping absolutely everthing Xed for you that you get that sticky BFP 'cos you so deserve it :hugs:

Thanks lovely ,it's been a long long road and I had to make the decision some time and I am not getting any younger ,and the stress is effecting me physically and emotionally ,:nope:


----------



## inkdchick

hiya girls god ive been away for a week i think and this site has changed its face already, how are we all , im 45 at christmas Despe and thats my cut off , not long to go and dont know how my hubby to be will feel about it but i have to stop then ive been trying for over 4 years now and well even tho i have enough now im not giving u just yet few months left to go and the trying bit :sex: is fun now and we only get it on when we feel like it coz if not the stress of trying is detremental on its own and does more harm than good, so girls we have to just enjoy getting it and hope that it works for us.
:dust: for us all xx


----------



## Desperado167

It's seven months till I am 45 so I am not far behind u ,let's hope we fulfil our dreams by then and if not life still has to go on ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

exactly but not trying too hard still having acupuncture tho and this month she did something she has never done before and put needles in places that i hadnt had before for the egg quality and quantity and had the strongest popping and pain from both ovaries this time and she says that its all really good and hopefully something will happen for us but im not so sure althought its a great relaxant and well if it does then it does if it doesnt then it doesnt and well time will tell.
Good luck honey xx


----------



## Desperado167

Ink .fixed that it does wot it's meant to do :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

yeah lol sorry i went but i lost connection bloody technology ! will let you know x


----------



## virginiaplain

I've been reading this thread for a while and thought I would post. I'm 43 and trying for #1 (husband is 32). We were pretty sure we did not want kids when we got married, but had second thoughts. 

I went off the pill in May after being on it since my early 20s. It's crazy how little I knew about my cycles, so this has been an interesting learning experience. 

I've told very few people that we're trying, mainly because I don't want to be reminded how old I am. :growlmad: Instead I lurk around on these boards and am reminded how many of us there are!


----------



## constancev18

Thanks for the welcome, Desperado and Jax!

Jax, we're in sync. I'm going to try tomorrow since we missed last night. :( (read below) 

Welcome Virginiaplain.

inkdchic, I've read so many positive things about acupuncture. I had @ 5 sessions and then gave up. Maybe I should take it up again now that I've cleaned up my diet (no junk food-waa!).

DH fell sick last night so we bd'd early this morning. I'm keeping my fingers crossed bc we bd'd Fri morning too so hopefully we're covered. OPK is still reading two lines today so we'll do it again tomorrow. I sooo hope this works. 

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Jax41

virginiaplain said:


> I've been reading this thread for a while and thought I would post. I'm 43 and trying for #1 (husband is 32). We were pretty sure we did not want kids when we got married, but had second thoughts.
> 
> I went off the pill in May after being on it since my early 20s. It's crazy how little I knew about my cycles, so this has been an interesting learning experience.
> 
> I've told very few people that we're trying, mainly because I don't want to be reminded how old I am. :growlmad: Instead I lurk around on these boards and am reminded how many of us there are!

:hi: Virginiaplain, nice to meet you!!

There are lots of us here, you need never feel alone :hugs: come and join in the chat. We don't always talk TTC, we have a :haha: and a :cry: but we're here for you :flower:


----------



## Jax41

constancev18 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Desperado and Jax!
> 
> Jax, we're in sync. I'm going to try tomorrow since we missed last night. :( (read below)
> 
> Welcome Virginiaplain.
> 
> inkdchic, I've read so many positive things about acupuncture. I had @ 5 sessions and then gave up. Maybe I should take it up again now that I've cleaned up my diet (no junk food-waa!).
> 
> DH fell sick last night so we bd'd early this morning. I'm keeping my fingers crossed bc we bd'd Fri morning too so hopefully we're covered. OPK is still reading two lines today so we'll do it again tomorrow. I sooo hope this works.
> 
> Good luck, ladies!

Well done girlie!!!! :bunny: Mine didn't want to play ball last night (this is what REALLY starts to wind me up!!:growlmad:) and he's home late tonight so I don't think I'm going to get lucky until tomorrow now :nope:. I always have this feeling that I've missed the boat....

I have everything Xed for you that it works, sounds like you've really given it a good chance!!:flower:

xXx


----------



## Jax41

inkdchick said:


> exactly but not trying too hard still having acupuncture tho and this month she did something she has never done before and put needles in places that i hadnt had before for the egg quality and quantity and had the strongest popping and pain from both ovaries this time and she says that its all really good and hopefully something will happen for us but im not so sure althought its a great relaxant and well if it does then it does if it doesnt then it doesnt and well time will tell.
> Good luck honey xx

Inkd, you sound well and truly chilled, is that the She Oak talking?? Sounds good stuff from the acupuncture, got everything Xed for you xXx


----------



## constancev18

Now's the waiting game. I'll test around 11/1 if not a day before but until then I'm going to try to remain upbeat instead of positive one minute and "knowing it didn't work" the second. And I promise not to say a word to DH--I'll _seem_ totally non chalant :coffee:

Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Desperado167

constancev18 said:


> Now's the waiting game. I'll test around 11/1 if not a day before but until then I'm going to try to remain upbeat instead of positive one minute and "knowing it didn't work" the second. And I promise not to say a word to DH--I'll _seem_ totally non chalant :coffee:
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone.

Keeping everything fixed for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

constancev18 said:


> Now's the waiting game. I'll test around 11/1 if not a day before but until then I'm going to try to remain upbeat instead of positive one minute and "knowing it didn't work" the second. And I promise not to say a word to DH--I'll _seem_ totally non chalant :coffee:
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone.

Constancev!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

How well I know that feeling! I'm so hoping that you've cracked that eggy and you get your BFP this cycle!!:flower:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

AFM - no BD action again last night, this is my 'good' week too, I'm out already again for this month.....sigh....


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> Now's the waiting game. I'll test around 11/1 if not a day before but until then I'm going to try to remain upbeat instead of positive one minute and "knowing it didn't work" the second. And I promise not to say a word to DH--I'll _seem_ totally non chalant :coffee:
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone.
> 
> Constancev!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> How well I know that feeling! I'm so hoping that you've cracked that eggy and you get your BFP this cycle!!:flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> AFM - no BD action again last night, this is my 'good' week too, I'm out already again for this month.....sigh....Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

constancev18 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Desperado and Jax!
> 
> Jax, we're in sync. I'm going to try tomorrow since we missed last night. :( (read below)
> 
> Welcome Virginiaplain.
> 
> inkdchic, I've read so many positive things about acupuncture. I had @ 5 sessions and then gave up. Maybe I should take it up again now that I've cleaned up my diet (no junk food-waa!).
> 
> DH fell sick last night so we bd'd early this morning. I'm keeping my fingers crossed bc we bd'd Fri morning too so hopefully we're covered. OPK is still reading two lines today so we'll do it again tomorrow. I sooo hope this works.
> 
> Good luck, ladies!

if i were you i would keep going with the acupuncture coz it may take quite a few months depending on what needs fixing in your system for you to fall pregnant but it does work there are hundreds of qomen our age that have fallen pregnant and carried to term witht he help of acupuncture hun im still waiting but not giving up xx
Welcome constancev18 nice to have you aboard xx


----------



## onmymind17

Hi ladies,

Welcome to the new ladies, i hope your stay here is short and sweet.

To all the other ladies, i am lurking and reading but not posting much. DH and i found out that we were denied for the Compassionate Care program, and we just cant afford to waste $5000 on meds with only a 2% chance of success, and to use donor eggs we would have to pay $25,000 and we really cant do that (You could buy a really nice car for that amount) so we are officialy done TTC, we have no other options to us, so we give up. We got rid of the baby stuff that we had bought, and are attempting to move on and plan a vacation. Its not easy here lately though every where we turn there are babies, heck even today at work in the lunchroom there was a little one and a newborn!! Eventually i guess it will get easier for us, but right now its kind of sad. I am sending hugs to you all, please know i am still here, but for now need to step back for a bit :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

onmymind17 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies, i hope your stay here is short and sweet.
> 
> To all the other ladies, i am lurking and reading but not posting much. DH and i found out that we were denied for the Compassionate Care program, and we just cant afford to waste $5000 on meds with only a 2% chance of success, and to use donor eggs we would have to pay $25,000 and we really cant do that (You could buy a really nice car for that amount) so we are officialy done TTC, we have no other options to us, so we give up. We got rid of the baby stuff that we had bought, and are attempting to move on and plan a vacation. Its not easy here lately though every where we turn there are babies, heck even today at work in the lunchroom there was a little one and a newborn!! Eventually i guess it will get easier for us, but right now its kind of sad. I am sending hugs to you all, please know i am still here, but for now need to step back for a bit :hugs:

:cry:

I am so very sorry. :cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Chris I know I have already p.m you but I just want u to know we are always here for you wether u are ttc or not ,love always huni ,please keep in touch ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

thanks Jax im ok how are you and yes probably (she oak) but am not really thinking about ttc to be honest as christmas is coming quick and im 45 then and have sort of given up but i have only 4 days to af now and well things are as they always are however i have felt really tired today and have slept twice lol but think its more to do with the cold weather now and i have had constipation for 3days and could only go a bit today (sorry tmi) but thats about it really nothing else apart frm a really bad runny nose and the odd feeling of a headache coming but nothing transpires so not sure so will let you know if i get it x


----------



## midlifemama

kosh said:


> who else is 40/+ and TTC #1?
> 
> I get the impression most of the ladies here who are TTC #1 are <40 and the >40 are TTC #2 or more?
> 
> me, I´ve just turned 40 (although I still feel 33 :winkwink:) and i´m TTC #1 since sept´10. had a MMC in dec´10.
> 
> :kiss:

:flower: Hi I am actually turning 39 in Feb and my first son is 21 so this is almost like my first it has been soooo long!

May I ask if you are using anything as an aid? DH & I have been TTC for 3 months now. This month we are trying pre seed and the soft cup. I got + on OPK last night we will be baby dancing through Tuesday!:happydance:

Best wishes!:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Hi and welcome midlifemama, lots of women on this site have used softcups and preseed and they have been very successful so good luck.
I am not using any aids other than the prenatal vits and She Oak (australian Bush flower remedy), to relax and de-stress and level out all the hormaones that we need to concieve and well im 45 at christmas and only giving it til then but wish you all the best hun x


----------



## inkdchick

good morning despe how are you today xx


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> good morning despe how are you today xx

Hi hun ,feeling a bit fed up with ttc to be honest ,it's like wotever for me ATM ,I started the fertilaid a week ago and am feeling ok but my mind is just not in it anymore ,it's been too long ,:nope:am not sad about it but it's been a long struggle and we will keep on trying for a bit without the usual obsessiveness but I do actually think I will feel relieved now once it's all over ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

onmymind17 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies, i hope your stay here is short and sweet.
> 
> To all the other ladies, i am lurking and reading but not posting much. DH and i found out that we were denied for the Compassionate Care program, and we just cant afford to waste $5000 on meds with only a 2% chance of success, and to use donor eggs we would have to pay $25,000 and we really cant do that (You could buy a really nice car for that amount) so we are officialy done TTC, we have no other options to us, so we give up. We got rid of the baby stuff that we had bought, and are attempting to move on and plan a vacation. Its not easy here lately though every where we turn there are babies, heck even today at work in the lunchroom there was a little one and a newborn!! Eventually i guess it will get easier for us, but right now its kind of sad. I am sending hugs to you all, please know i am still here, but for now need to step back for a bit :hugs:

OMM, I don't know what to say, feel like :cry: for you!!! You're both so brave making this decision, sending big hugs back to you, it would be lovely if you are able to stay in touch but if you can't bare it then of course I'll understand. You've been such a kind and generous lady with your words of love, support and advice :flower: xXx


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> good morning despe how are you today xx
> 
> Hi hun ,feeling a bit fed up with ttc to be honest ,it's like wotever for me ATM ,I started the fertilaid a week ago and am feeling ok but my mind is just not in it anymore ,it's been too long ,:nope:am not sad about it but it's been a long struggle and we will keep on trying for a bit without the usual obsessiveness but I do actually think I will feel relieved now once it's all over ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## constancev18

OMM, my heart goes out to you.

Desperado, I hear you. 

I woke up this morning thinking "Would I adopt?" Adoption is a beautiful thing but both I and DH agreed that it wasn't what we wanted to do a yr ago. But apparently I've become so desperate that even subconsciously I'm thinking about it. IVF gives me a 2-3% chance and we're spending $10k. That's obscene. There's no other thing I would invest my time or money on with a paltry 2-3% chance of success. 

I rescheduled my ivf consult for Dec 1 to accomodate dh's work trips and I'm hoping for a Dec retrieval and Jan insemination.

I am happy that I finally had my tooth extracted today. It was decayed and according to the dr. the infection had spread throughout my body and the infection had been raging for years. I would never have known if the cap and filling hadn't fallen out. I'm taking the antibiotic (omoxicilyn-sp?) even though it will almost certainly prevent pregnancy as I think the infection may have been one of the things causing infertility (endo+infection). :dohh:

Greetings to everyone!


----------



## inkdchick

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> good morning despe how are you today xx
> 
> Hi hun ,feeling a bit fed up with ttc to be honest ,it's like wotever for me ATM ,I started the fertilaid a week ago and am feeling ok but my mind is just not in it anymore ,it's been too long ,:nope:am not sad about it but it's been a long struggle and we will keep on trying for a bit without the usual obsessiveness but I do actually think I will feel relieved now once it's all over ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww honey we all go through this stage , do you remember me going thru it, and to be honest if your mind is not in it then you are not thinking about it and it will probably work for you. I tried that fertilaid but it buggar'd my cycles up so i stopped taking it a year ago or so all im on now is She Oak 7 drops 3 times a day and pregnacare as i cant be bothered with anything else and the she oak just balances my hormones out that i would need to fall pregnant and keeps me relaxed but i still have the odd fag when my hubby to be is at work and am not giving it up unless i get pregnant coz i dont think i will fall pregnant now but its fun trying and thats all really just like all the sex coz who wouldnt we dont think about the times we do it we just do it when we feel like it now its so much better, try it hun you will feel better about yourself too :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

constancev18 said:


> OMM, my heart goes out to you.
> 
> Desperado, I hear you.
> 
> I woke up this morning thinking "Would I adopt?" Adoption is a beautiful thing but both I and DH agreed that it wasn't what we wanted to do a yr ago. But apparently I've become so desperate that even subconsciously I'm thinking about it. IVF gives me a 2-3% chance and we're spending $10k. That's obscene. There's no other thing I would invest my time or money on with a paltry 2-3% chance of success.
> 
> I rescheduled my ivf consult for Dec 1 to accomodate dh's work trips and I'm hoping for a Dec retrieval and Jan insemination.
> 
> I am happy that I finally had my tooth extracted today. It was decayed and according to the dr. the infection had spread throughout my body and the infection had been raging for years. I would never have known if the cap and filling hadn't fallen out. I'm taking the antibiotic (omoxicilyn-sp?) even though it will almost certainly prevent pregnancy as I think the infection may have been one of the things causing infertility (endo+infection). :dohh: ,
> Thank goodness u had you tooth extracted then ,and hope by the time your apt comes u will feel much better ,fixed for you ,not even six weeks away :happydance::happydance::happydance:good luck ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Inkdchick ,wonder would the she oak be ok to take with the fertilaid ,I must say I love your approach :thumbup:my god if this fertilaid messes with my cycle I will go crazy as I have already had three crappy cycles and am hoping this stuff balances them out ,I think this month isnt going to be as aggressive as the usual as I am a bit more wotever ,we will see ,hope u are well lovely ,xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> Inkdchick ,wonder would the she oak be ok to take with the fertilaid ,I must say I love your approach :thumbup:my god if this fertilaid messes with my cycle I will go crazy as I have already had three crappy cycles and am hoping this stuff balances them out ,I think this month isnt going to be as aggressive as the usual as I am a bit more wotever ,we will see ,hope u are well lovely ,xxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey honey, i used Fertilaid for 3 months, we did an IUI after that and i had the best results ever, we had 12 eggs, 5 of them matured and that was the cycle that we got pg and went 9 weeks with it, if it was not for the stupid doctor refusing to check my progesterone i think we would have a little one now. I thought about going back on Fertilaid, i felt fantastic on that stuff, but now that we have given up TTC whats the point right. I think your going to be just fine with it.


----------



## Desperado167

Chris ,Stupid doctor :( ,maybe u could buy the progesterone yourself and start the fertilaid again and u just never know huni ,I'm here for u always ,love t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Desperado167 said:


> Inkdchick ,wonder would the she oak be ok to take with the fertilaid ,I must say I love your approach :thumbup:my god if this fertilaid messes with my cycle I will go crazy as I have already had three crappy cycles and am hoping this stuff balances them out ,I think this month isnt going to be as aggressive as the usual as I am a bit more wotever ,we will see ,hope u are well lovely ,xxxxxxxxxxxx

i cant see why you cant use it with fertilaid what it does is levels out the hormones that we need to fall pregnant and relaxes you completely and it takes lovely like brandy as its preserved in brandy and its the* Autralian Bush Flower *remedy *NOT BACH FLOWER* give it a go hun you can buy it from www.baldwins.co.uk its 10.15 pound a bottle 15ml ready to take and you take between 4 and 6 drops under your tongue three times a day i love it and have just had to order more as we are away this time next week in italy for 6 days so didnt want to run out, i have novemeber left to take it and then i have to have december off rest and then take it again jan thats if im not pregnant as it promises pregnancy after 3 onths of continually taking it so whether its this first 3 months or the 2nd set of 3 mnths who knows . and im fine looking forward to getting away although it will be a clean up job when we get there as rome has just had the worst flooding ever ! this last week but hey anything to help my outlaws love them to bits just wished they spoke english as my italian is coming on very slowly although i have just suprised myself but putting a message about a very sad loss of one of the italian moto gp riders this morning who dies on track and put a rest in peace message up on face book in italian so im not too bad at writing it just crap at saying it with my norfolk twang !!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey girls,

OMM massive :hugs: to you, I can understand how having made that decision you want to step back from the boards. It's a very brave decision and one we might all have to make at some point....we're all here for you though, hope you keep in touch.

Jax, Despie and inkdchick :hugs:. Thanks for all the good wishes - missed you girls! Jax - your OH sounds like mine. He says that my little blue sticks are ruling his life :haha:. We managed to BD while we were away but I've had a weird cycle. CBFM was on high and no peaks and FF tells me I probably ov'd on CD #16 but I'm not convinced. Anyway, my temps have gone mad since the GA so I'm concentrating on recuperating and not thinking about TTC till I'm better. The op went really well and I'm pleased with the results but feel so sore and exhausted that I haven't been out of my PJs since I came home. 

Constance and Virginia :hi: and welcome! This is a really lovely and supportive thread.


----------



## Desperado167

Inkdchick ,thanks for the advice ,wen are u going to Rome ?keekee ,fantastic news ,so relieved for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Constance and virginia ,welcome ,xxxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

hey youre welcome honey i just hope it works for all of us that uses it and i ditto despe welcome virginia and constance !


----------



## Desperado167

Inkdchick ,hope u are ok huni ,haven't heard from u in a while ,how's everyone else doing?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey despie :hugs:. 
This thread has gone awfully quiet :shrug:. Where is everyone?
I don't have much to report except to say I'm trying agnus castus this month (apparently good for PMS too!) and CoQ10 along with my prenatals and omega 3. I'm also making a valiant attempt at giving up smoking and have an appointment with the Reproductive and Fertility clinic a week on wednesday.

Still not managed to sit down and discuss TTC with my OH :cry:. Every time I think of starting a conversation something comes up (my OH has family problems at the moment) or he's tired after doing a long shift at work so I'll be going to the clinic on my own. Guess I'm thinking that because of age/medical history that it would be a good idea to get myself checked out anyway. I'm so nervous that they'll tell me I'm perimenopausal though :wacko:...
I should be manifesting PMA!

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

O crap ,it is so hard to talk to our dh's sometimes ,:hugs:Maybe u could just get him to jizz in a cup or something ,does he not know u are going to the fertility clinic?well doneon trying to quit the smoking ,I have never done it but am sure it would be a lot like me giving up cakes and that I could never do ,:hugs:I started on the fertilaid on cd1 , I feel great and o nearly a week early ,fixed your new combo works for you !:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

No, he doesn't know but he's so stressed I didn't want to put something else on him...but I will tell him before I go. If he's aware of what I've had to do to get tested then when it comes time for him to jizz in a pot he can't argue :thumbup:. He has some time off later in the week (he's just gone in for a 30 hour shift :wacko:) so I'll broach it then.

What is Fertilaid? Haven't heard of it but if it makes you feel great I want some!

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> No, he doesn't know but he's so stressed I didn't want to put something else on him...but I will tell him before I go. If he's aware of what I've had to do to get tested then when it comes time for him to jizz in a pot he can't argue :thumbup:. He has some time off later in the week (he's just gone in for a 30 hour shift :wacko:) so I'll broach it then.
> 
> What is Fertilaid? Haven't heard of it but if it makes you feel great I want some!
> 
> :hugs:

It's a complete natural supplement made from Chinese herbs and vitamins ,it has sorted out my cycle after just taking it this month :thumbup:It's to help your reproductive health and even out your hormones and poss get a bfp ,u could look it up online but for me so far so good :thumbup:Wow a 30 hour shift ,your poor hubby ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

keekeesaurus said:


> Hey despie :hugs:.
> This thread has gone awfully quiet :shrug:. Where is everyone?
> I don't have much to report except to say I'm trying agnus castus this month (apparently good for PMS too!) and CoQ10 along with my prenatals and omega 3. I'm also making a valiant attempt at giving up smoking and have an appointment with the Reproductive and Fertility clinic a week on wednesday.
> 
> Still not managed to sit down and discuss TTC with my OH :cry:. Every time I think of starting a conversation something comes up (my OH has family problems at the moment) or he's tired after doing a long shift at work so I'll be going to the clinic on my own. Guess I'm thinking that because of age/medical history that it would be a good idea to get myself checked out anyway. I'm so nervous that they'll tell me I'm perimenopausal though :wacko:...
> I should be manifesting PMA!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :hugs:.

Agnus castus is fabulous I've been on it for many months now :thumbup: But just to be aware whilst I saw one or 2 minor improvements after 1 month it wasn't until the 4th month I really found my PMS had gone almost totally and my periods seemed more productive.

Well done on trying to quit smoking :thumbup: I did it back in 1995 and did it cold turkey which was tough but not craved one since 1996 and not touched one since the day I decided to quit :thumbup:

I'm sure you'll find a time soon to chat with your OH :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yeah, 30 hours is a killer...I miss him when he's away and not surprisingly he doesn't feel like getting down to sexy time when he's done a shift like that :nope:. And he always seems to be working those kind of shifts when I'm at my most fertile :shrug:. Bah!

I looked up Fertilaid and am pleased to see it contains agnus castus :thumbup:. I might consider it after I've got some tests done, seems a lot of the ingredients are oestrogen heavy and I'm convinced after doing some research that I'm oestrogen dominant (the tumour I had was oestrogen receptor positive) so once I know where I stand I can re-assess.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Macwooly said:


> Agnus castus is fabulous I've been on it for many months now :thumbup: But just to be aware whilst I saw one or 2 minor improvements after 1 month it wasn't until the 4th month I really found my PMS had gone almost totally and my periods seemed more productive.
> 
> Well done on trying to quit smoking :thumbup: I did it back in 1995 and did it cold turkey which was tough but not craved one since 1996 and not touched one since the day I decided to quit :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sure you'll find a time soon to chat with your OH :hugs:

Thanks wooly! :hugs:
I will definitely persevere with the AC, my PMS is just awful so good to know that it worked for you :thumbup:. 

Well done on giving up smoking - that's amazing. I'm trying to cut down daily as I've been smoking up to 20 a day which is bad :nope:. Had 9 yesterday and so far today have only had 2 so am pleased with myself so far. Thanks for the encouragement :hugs:.

I'm looking at OH's rota and picking my day...:haha:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Yeah, 30 hours is a killer...I miss him when he's away and not surprisingly he doesn't feel like getting down to sexy time when he's done a shift like that :nope:. And he always seems to be working those kind of shifts when I'm at my most fertile :shrug:. Bah!
> 
> I looked up Fertilaid and am pleased to see it contains agnus castus :thumbup:. I might consider it after I've got some tests done, seems a lot of the ingredients are oestrogen heavy and I'm convinced after doing some research that I'm oestrogen dominant (the tumour I had was oestrogen receptor positive) so once I know where I stand I can re-assess.

Didn't know that about the fertilaid so u have taught me something ,and funny enough my oestrogen was low a few months ago so maybe that's wot I needed,hope this month you can time sexy time just right :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

keekeesaurus said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Agnus castus is fabulous I've been on it for many months now :thumbup: But just to be aware whilst I saw one or 2 minor improvements after 1 month it wasn't until the 4th month I really found my PMS had gone almost totally and my periods seemed more productive.
> 
> Well done on trying to quit smoking :thumbup: I did it back in 1995 and did it cold turkey which was tough but not craved one since 1996 and not touched one since the day I decided to quit :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sure you'll find a time soon to chat with your OH :hugs:
> 
> Thanks wooly! :hugs:
> I will definitely persevere with the AC, my PMS is just awful so good to know that it worked for you :thumbup:.
> 
> Well done on giving up smoking - that's amazing. I'm trying to cut down daily as I've been smoking up to 20 a day which is bad :nope:. Had 9 yesterday and so far today have only had 2 so am pleased with myself so far. Thanks for the encouragement :hugs:.
> 
> I'm looking at OH's rota and picking my day...:haha:.Click to expand...

AC from all my research isn't oestrogen heavy :thumbup: 

My DH actually now says he has no idea when AF should be visiting as I get no PMS but I do get a bit weepy & snappy on CD1 still :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Macwooly said:


> AC from all my research isn't oestrogen heavy :thumbup:
> 
> My DH actually now says he has no idea when AF should be visiting as I get no PMS but I do get a bit weepy & snappy on CD1 still :thumbup:

That's good to know, thanks wooly :thumbup:. 

My OH would love to be oblivious as to when AF is a-coming...for about 3 days prior to 3 days after I'm a real bitch on wheels :cry:.


----------



## constancev18

Hello, Ladies!

I lucked up and found a brand new RE in town (there wasn't one before!) and she's running several tests, which makes me feel a lot better. I still have my Dec ivf consult out of state with my old RE and he has my 3-5yr old test results but didn't need anything more recent. I guess some things do not change radically but I'm glad my in-state RE is double-checking. Today is cd6 and I'm taking clomid cd5-9. I had cd3 bloodwork last wk (I need to call for the results). I have a cd10 fasting and cd 21(or was it cd17?) progesterone bloodwork coming up this and next wk. My cycles are 24 dys so the prog test was moved up a few dys. I'm also supposed to get a HSG (last one was 2 yrs ago) but I may wait as I don't know how clomid will affect my O and I don't want to wash the eggie away. That sounds silly, I know. :) 

I haven't shared this new RE info and diagnostic tests with DH as really I don't want to stress him. He's focused on the consult and procedure next month so I'll leave him at peace.

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Constance :hugs: and GL and FXed for your test results!


----------



## constancev18

The guy at the lab said the results would be in in 4 hrs and 1 dy respectively. The nurse this morning said 7dys. Oh, well. I'll try to focus on something else. ;)


----------



## Desperado167

Constance fixed for you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> Hey despie :hugs:.
> This thread has gone awfully quiet :shrug:. Where is everyone?
> I don't have much to report except to say I'm trying agnus castus this month (apparently good for PMS too!) and CoQ10 along with my prenatals and omega 3. I'm also making a valiant attempt at giving up smoking and have an appointment with the Reproductive and Fertility clinic a week on wednesday.
> 
> Still not managed to sit down and discuss TTC with my OH :cry:. Every time I think of starting a conversation something comes up (my OH has family problems at the moment) or he's tired after doing a long shift at work so I'll be going to the clinic on my own. Guess I'm thinking that because of age/medical history that it would be a good idea to get myself checked out anyway. I'm so nervous that they'll tell me I'm perimenopausal though :wacko:...
> I should be manifesting PMA!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :hugs:.

Keekee :hugs: re the chat with DH, that's the story of my life too, I keep thinking I can drop it into conversation but it's not the kind of thing to drop is it?:wacko: Keep your chin up hun, can't get you preg unfortunately but I'm with you :flower:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax41 said:


> Keekee :hugs: re the chat with DH, that's the story of my life too, I keep thinking I can drop it into conversation but it's not the kind of thing to drop is it?:wacko: Keep your chin up hun, can't get you preg unfortunately but I'm with you :flower:

:hugs: Thanks Jax :flower:
If I work out a way to drop it into conversation I'll let you know but I'm not holding out any hope :haha:. The later I leave it the worse I feel about it...I just need to grab the bull by the horns (!) I guess. Literally and metaphorically, if we only BD again once this cycle I'm going to explode :wacko:. Rarrrrr!


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Keekee :hugs: re the chat with DH, that's the story of my life too, I keep thinking I can drop it into conversation but it's not the kind of thing to drop is it?:wacko: Keep your chin up hun, can't get you preg unfortunately but I'm with you :flower:
> 
> :hugs: Thanks Jax :flower:
> If I work out a way to drop it into conversation I'll let you know but I'm not holding out any hope :haha:. The later I leave it the worse I feel about it...I just need to grab the bull by the horns (!) I guess. Literally and metaphorically, if we only BD again once this cycle I'm going to explode :wacko:. Rarrrrr!Click to expand...

Hey, welcome to my world!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## dakron67

girls, don't lose hope im 44 n been preg 5 times, ok all ended in mc, but it just shows it's possible, u r all younger so ur chances r better, love n baby dust to u all. love donna xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

dakron67 said:


> girls, don't lose hope im 44 n been preg 5 times, ok all ended in mc, but it just shows it's possible, u r all younger so ur chances r better, love n baby dust to u all. love donna xxxx

Hi Hun,I am 44 too ,sorry for your losses ,:hugs::hugs:Hope u get an extra sticky bean soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## constancev18

2 different test results are in (CD3 bloodwork):
TSH 1.34 & T4 .89 
Estradiol Serum 49

From what I read online I think the T4 might be normal/perhaps indicate a pituitary issue. Still researching the Estradiol.


----------



## Jax41

Despie, this is the thread.....

Where is everyone :shrug:?x


----------



## Desperado167

No idea jax ,,:shrug:


----------



## Jax41

This is the one that I found for you with Inkd's SHE OAK link and stuff on......


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> This is the one that I found for you with Inkd's SHE OAK link and stuff on......

Thanks lovely ,it's worth a try :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## PollyJo

Hi all... just joined this forum after stalking for the last year a few times (Sorry!). I just turned 40, (mid-nov, 11), and TTC for ~2 yrs now for #1 .... with loads of tests done now...... looks like it's going to be a long shot for us, with a super tiny glimmer of hope (if at all?.... well, I am the pessimist kind too :(( ....... BTW, never saw any BFP's 
but thanks for starting this post ..... Has anyone found themselves that they were cycling fine for all these months, picking up Lh and all that, and the received the super bad news that the AMH levels were below the detection range? ..... well, that's our situation for the mo....:(((


----------



## PollyJo

Thanks Jax41


----------



## love2006

PollyJo said:


> Hi all... just joined this forum after stalking for the last year a few times (Sorry!). I just turned 40, (mid-nov, 11), and TTC for ~2 yrs now for #1 .... with loads of tests done now...... looks like it's going to be a long shot for us, with a super tiny glimmer of hope (if at all?.... well, I am the pessimist kind too :(( ....... BTW, never saw any BFP's
> but thanks for starting this post ..... Has anyone found themselves that they were cycling fine for all these months, picking up Lh and all that, and the received the super bad news that the AMH levels were below the detection range? ..... well, that's our situation for the mo....:(((

Hi Pollyjo, I know the numbers can be disappointing. I am 40 will be 41 March. When I received my AMH levels they were detectable, but very very low. My RE told me they are just numbers. She told me the numbers are used to gage how aggressive she needs to be with my fertility treatment. Talk with your md and see what they are saying.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi love and polly :hi::hi::hi::flower:


----------



## Jax41

Pollyjo and Love, I've been TTC#1 for over a year now and not one sniff of a BFP, not had any tests (apart from the usual bloods) done as yet.....Dr wants to send me to an FS but I have to get DH to do an SA first (not easy!), although I'm umming and ahhing between wanting to know if I've got a chance or not, maybe ignorance is bliss, I'm not sure :shrug:

Don't give up just yet hunnies, you just never know what may happen :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Please don't lose hope ladies ,a Girl on another thread got her bfp and she's 46 ,I also got a bfp at 44 but sadly lost my l.o so keep the hope :hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

well im 45 on the 28th and this cycle is weird im now two days late and my boobs have started to get sore tonight im getting these really weird aches in them and they are quite deep this cant be normal they are normally sore about 6 days before af not when im late HELP


----------



## inkdchick

anyone wanting to take SHE OAK dont forget take it as 7 drops morning and night under your tongue followed by a sip of water for a total of 4 weeks straight and then have two weeks rest and then for 4 weeks and then 2 weeks off it works on a 6 week rotation Good Luck girls x


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> anyone wanting to take SHE OAK dont forget take it as 7 drops morning and night under your tongue followed by a sip of water for a total of 4 weeks straight and then have two weeks rest and then for 4 weeks and then 2 weeks off it works on a 6 week rotation Good Luck girls x

Hey Hun were have u been at ?hows things?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

im not trying anymore as im 45 on the 28th but this cycle is really weird im now two days late and my boobs are only now starting to hurt tonight nothing else only i had been craving crisp sandwiches for three days and actually had one today so good < but apart from that im ok looking forward to chrimbo and you how are you


----------



## inkdchick

im now off for a bath hun but will come back on in about half hour ok x


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> im not trying anymore as im 45 on the 28th but this cycle is really weird im now two days late and my boobs are only now starting to hurt tonight nothing else only i had been craving crisp sandwiches for three days and actually had one today so good < but apart from that im ok looking forward to chrimbo and you how are you

Awk babes ,I have decided on 45 as well but don't know if I will b strong enough to give up ,it's become so much a part of my life ,I hope to god that bloody she oak has done its job for you :thumbup:Wen I was out today I met a 46 year old mum with twin boys ,naturally conceived ,she had been trying since she was in her late 30's and nothing so gave up at 45 and then bingo pregnant ,:hugs:Now I want a crisp sandwich :hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

lol well i dont know about hey bingo but i really want to work and have been looking for a job for two years now 143 applications and only 3 interviews out of all of them and ive been told this job i went for is mine but i have to wait for the manager to call me in for an introduction interview but apparantly he's shit at doing what he is supposed to on time so i have now been waiting three weeks not stressed but disappointed i havent heard yet but hey and now this late period with the oddest sharp pain whenever i bend over or cough in my tummy and sore boobs and nipples now from tonight its the last thing i need i need to earn my own money coz i hate asking my partner when i need anything its awful. When you feel its time within yourself to give up you wont think twice hun you're just not ready yet thats all and with me now in the peri-menopausal state and have been given adnh tablets to take apparantly they help too for what i dont want lol so that might be why i havent got my period yet but am sure it will show just a bit later tho urghhhh


----------



## Desperado167

Can u not fon the place yourself?thats very unprofessional of them ,are u still taking the she oak ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PollyJo

I did speak with my MD. She simply said I have what they call "poor ovarian reserve", and if we go with ivf/icsi, the chances are very low :(. Well I cannot start any drugs until mid February because of work deadlines, so maybe I should just chill out, and not obsessively reading all the scientific literature there is telling me that I am on the far end of the statistical spectrum ...(UGH! yes, it's all numbers!) :( I hope that the universe is kind to all of you and me as well :)


----------



## constancev18

inkdchick said:


> i really want to work and have been looking for a job for two years now 143 applications and only 3 interviews out of all of them and ive been told this job i went for is mine but i have to wait for the manager to call me in for an introduction interview but apparantly he's shit at doing what he is supposed to on time so i have now been waiting three weeks not stressed but disappointed i havent heard yet but hey

Keeping my fingers crossed that the job is yours, and also that the achy body parts mean something great.:happydance:



Desperado167 said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> im not trying anymore as im 45 on the 28th but this cycle is really weird im now two days late and my boobs are only now starting to hurt tonight nothing else only i had been craving crisp sandwiches for three days and actually had one today so good < but apart from that im ok looking forward to chrimbo and you how are you
> 
> Awk babes ,I have decided on 45 as well but don't know if I will b strong enough to give up ,it's become so much a part of my life ,I hope to god that bloody she oak has done its job for you :thumbup:Wen I was out today I met a *46 year old mum with twin boys ,naturally conceived ,she had been trying since she was in her late 30'*s and nothing so gave up at 45 and then bingo pregnant ,:hugs:Now I want a crisp sandwich :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

This is so inspirational, Desperado. Thank you for sharing. I'm 43 and undergoing my first ivf at the beginning of Jan. Right now I'm taking meds. I am sooo hoping this treatment does the trick. I have been so focused on having a singleton the thought of twins didn't even occur to me until yesterday. I think it would be a huge strain (maritally & financially-dh already has 2 kids), but we're willing to risk it. :baby:


----------



## constancev18

dp


----------



## Desperado167

Constance. Best of luck for January ,wot meds are u taking ,is oh taking any ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Desperado167 said:


> Can u not fon the place yourself?thats very unprofessional of them ,are u still taking the she oak ?:hugs::hugs:

yes hun i did phone them and was told by the guy i had the first interview with that the job was mine he wanted me to work for him but i have to wait for the manager to give me the induction interview for me to start and the manager is known for being this slow and it is the end of the year so and not only that im now 5 days late and am waiting til thurs before i test as i will be cd31 then and am (if pregnant 4 weeks today) so cant tell yet but will let you know. if im pregnant then this 5 year wait baby will be my job and what a christmas present am so happy im this late but so nervous as im still getting the aches like i would before my period would start but milder and its still all looking good downstairs too with the cm so im still hopeful although i had given up and had everything i shd not have had and still am til i know so will be in touch soon have a good week hun .
Yes i am still taking she oak, folic acid and i was put on NADH too this cycle so i dont know what it was that did it but looks like i well could be !!!!


----------



## inkdchick

PollyJo said:


> I did speak with my MD. She simply said I have what they call "poor ovarian reserve", and if we go with ivf/icsi, the chances are very low :(. Well I cannot start any drugs until mid February because of work deadlines, so maybe I should just chill out, and not obsessively reading all the scientific literature there is telling me that I am on the far end of the statistical spectrum ...(UGH! yes, it's all numbers!) :( I hope that the universe is kind to all of you and me as well :)

honey i know this is a really easy thing to say but ive just done it for two months and it seems to have worked for me, GIVE UP TRYING !, have everything you shouldnt have concentrate on christmas and all the things that you want to do next year (excluding the baby) take your folic acid and get some SHE OAK and take as i have mentioned on a previous post and just let it happen hun - i was advised to do it and im now 5 days unusually late and im 45 on the 28th and have been trying for 5 years and im pleased to be where i am now and am waiting til thurs before i test ( cd31) i have 24 day cycles so im 4 weeks today if the test on thurs is + then i will be celebrating so hard on thurs and keeping it secret from everyone apart from all my friends on here of course and my Hubby to be. Hun give it some thought so many ladies on here all gave up and it just happened and although it sounds hard i put myself in to the mind set that it would never happen so what the hell and well hopefully that will be the last time i ever do it but Good Luck in what you decide and your ttc journey xx


----------



## constancev18

Desperado167 said:


> Constance. Best of luck for January ,wot meds are u taking ,is oh taking any ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm taking Lupron right now and will take Menopur and hmg later. DH gets off scot free although he's been administering the shots.:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Inkdchick ,Csnt wait till Thursday ,will u 
PLease pm me in case I am not on ,good luck lovely,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

hi despe i have a blood test booked for 9.10 in the morning and will do a test in the morning to see if i can find out before the blood test comes back next week am a bit nervous coz i dont want it to be neg and of course i'll pm you hun xxx and thank you


----------



## inkdchick

despe forgot to mentin the NADH is Vit B3 suppliment i found out late last night from my acupuncturist who put me on it at the start of this cycle so we will see what happens i want a blood test dont to see what my hcg levels are coz mid 40's are prone to multiple births as im peri-menopausal too so excited and nervous lol x


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> hi despe i have a blood test booked for 9.10 in the morning and will do a test in the morning to see if i can find out before the blood test comes back next week am a bit nervous coz i dont want it to be neg and of course i'll pm you hun xxx and thank you

Omg I am so excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> despe forgot to mentin the NADH is Vit B3 suppliment i found out late last night from my acupuncturist who put me on it at the start of this cycle so we will see what happens i want a blood test dont to see what my hcg levels are coz mid 40's are prone to multiple births as im peri-menopausal too so excited and nervous lol x

Me too am excited and nervous for you ,:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

i know and i have a bit of mild cramping now accompanied by nothing so thats good too but still nervous lol i will let you know tomorrow xx have a good night hun


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> i know and i have a bit of mild cramping now accompanied by nothing so thats good too but still nervous lol i will let you know tomorrow xx have a good night hun

Ok it's morning here for me and my tummy is full of bubbles for you ,will be back later on ,please please please make it a bfp for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

aww honey i did a test yesterday and today and they are both neg but i have had bloods done yesterday and well the nurse checked me over and say congratulations now lets get a blood test to provide the evidence for you and i shd get the results before new year. I know im pregnant hun but i just cant prove it and she thinks i could be coming on for either 9 weeks or 5 weeks coz last months period was a hardly show very light 2 days so watch this space in the new year or sooner xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> aww honey i did a test yesterday and today and they are both neg but i have had bloods done yesterday and well the nurse checked me over and say congratulations now lets get a blood test to provide the evidence for you and i shd get the results before new year. I know im pregnant hun but i just cant prove it and she thinks i could be coming on for either 9 weeks or 5 weeks coz last months period was a hardly show very light 2 days so watch this space in the new year or sooner xxxx

Omg ,this is wot happened with me with my son ,I had to go get a scan as my tests were all negative ,could u not ask to go to the early pregnancy clinic for a scan ,omg this is wonderful news ,massive hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Keep me posted ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Inkd! Just caught up with what's what with you, have absolutely everything Xed!!!:flower::hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

thanks despe and to you too Jax well looks more like im defo pregnant now so onwards and upwards to this long awaited little one , ive done a journal if you want to search for it to see what i took as its easier but i would defo recommend that SHE OAK it ony took 3 months on it for me and thats what it states 7 drops am lunch and dinner under your tongue and then when it seems to have soaked in have a couple of sips of water and thats it its fantastic !, will post my blood test results as the only thing they want to know is if i either 5 weeks as i apparantly am now or 9 weeks coz my last period was only two days of really light bleeding of bright light coloured red blood and then two days of brown cm so we will see.
Have a Fantatic Christmas girls and see you in the new year xxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

inky, just caught up with everything and wow, I am sending you massive :hugs::hugs::hugs: and can't wait for your new year update!
You need to post a link to your journal :thumbup:.
I am Xing everything for you and a sticky sticky bean :hugs:.


----------



## inkdchick

ooo i dont kow how to post a link to my journal do you if you do send me the way to do it and i"ll surely post it on here xxx happy christmas and a wonderful new year to you xxxx


----------



## harmony1269

Ok, i read some, but my heart and my eyes (crying, it brought up memories), I couldn't read any more, maybe you guys can tell me something that might help?

I have been married since may '05; I was 36; (I was a virgin until I married; life insanity, just the way it was) figured it would be easy. Did not have the insurance or the $$ to figure things out if it didn't happen, but figured it would, my mom never had issues, nore did my sister....so why me?

Well, it didn't. At first it was the NTNP...and At first our :sex: was pretty regular, but as life went by, I started to fret, he'd get upset since he knew he couldn't DO anything, he's got 3 by a previous marriage, he's 48; was 41 then. Anyway, life got crazy so our :sex: isn't as often now. I had given up hope. He felt like when I wanted to DO SOD, something at that time, after 5 years, ya know, I could kinda understand.....

I did alot of reading, tried the charting, tried so many things on my own. Used the OPK's, the watch you wore, you name it, if it didn't involve a dr I tried it. I know I had normal AF's. 28 days. Like clockwork. I'd see the the mucous, but time would roll around and it was a BFN. 

I gave up. His son's mom passed away the year before we married, I loved them, but they were 9, 11 and 13; not 16, 18 and 20. I love them much, but my heart still broke....

So now, I am at a loss. So, now we've been married 7 years. I have not successfully gotten pg. I did get pg 3 years ago, (I was in heaven) and I miscarried at 12 weeks. :cry:

This past year my periods changed slightly, I know your ovaries alternate months, one month I'd go about 36-40 days the next month the normal 27-28 days which I've done my whole life.

Here is my quandary, I've missed a period. My last menstrual cycle started was Oct 21; we had :sex: on November 14. I have not had a period sense. I have had nausea some, vomiting some, a little heartburn, and back aches, burping, sensitivity to odors. It has honestly not been as bad as when I was pregnant and lost the baby at 12 weeks, but it is still there. Like tonibght, the nausea isn't bad, burping some....aches yes....It is not normal for me to be this way. It is not normal for me to miss a period, the only time I ever did it was when I was pregnant.

Here is my issue, I've taken the home pregnancy test, and it shows negative, twice, in the morning and evening. I have read that you_ can _not show HCG in the urine. I have read that there is a time frame when the HPT are not accurate? That some people or pregnancies never read positive on home pg test......They worked last time, when I used them to find out I was PG before I lost the baby.

Why not now? I am scared, concerned, not sure. I do not have insurance. So I can't just run to the doctor.... :sadangel:

Could I be pregnant? What is going on?

I want to enjoy Christmas with my Dh, and the boys and I consider them my boys, I love them dearly, but my heart is heavy. Should I just say to heck with it I'm not? But why the missed period? :shrug:
Please please help me. TIA I hope this wasn't too much info, I just feel so bleak right now.


----------



## harmony1269

inkdchick said:


> thanks despe and to you too Jax well looks more like im defo pregnant now so onwards and upwards to this long awaited little one , ive done a journal if you want to search for it to see what i took as its easier but i would defo recommend that SHE OAK it ony took 3 months on it for me and thats what it states 7 drops am lunch and dinner under your tongue and then when it seems to have soaked in have a couple of sips of water and thats it its fantastic !, will post my blood test results as the only thing they want to know is if i either 5 weeks as i apparantly am now or 9 weeks coz my last period was only two days of really light bleeding of bright light coloured red blood and then two days of brown cm so we will see.
> Have a Fantatic Christmas girls and see you in the new year xxxxx

Just wanted to say congrats. I'm sorry I had a sob story before this. Wish you an awesome Christmas!


----------



## Desperado167

Harmony ,I am so sorry for your loss and u sound like an amazing woman with lots of love to give ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I truly hope u are pregnant ,wen I was pregnant with my son I had to go get a scan as none of my tests showed up pregnant so there is still hope for you ,:hugs::hugs:wishing u lots of love luck and baby dust ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## harmony1269

Thanks for the encouraging words, I posted in another section before and then found this one, I thought maybe there would be someone that understood more. Had more experience in this....

I am scared, anxious, hopeful, fearful, all wrapped in one. I have so much on my plate right now, since I didn't think it would happen, we built on what we were doing at the ranch, started working with our BC's more, (border collies) so have 2 trained, 3 up and comings, 3 pups, lots of work, in addition to the normal caring for the sheep goats fowl...Everything had grown....Then one of our boys is a senior this year, and one is a Junior. I lost my last baby when the first one was a senior. Got the news the week before and lost it around Mother's day...May 17th we had his graduation party and May 18th he graduated, and I kept a smile on my face, though my heart was breaking. No one knew but dh and I....and now this, I SO wanted a baby before, *still do*, but had conditioned my heart to not have it, now I am scared, opposite ends of the spectrum scared, "how am I going to handle it" to "what if I am not or I loose the baby?". My heart is in so much turmoil....and I have no one to talk to. I feel like such a debby downer, and I don't mean to be, I want to be happy... it's the holidays, Christmas, we should all be thankful we are here, we can watch the beautiful sunrise, we have a roof over our heads, food to eat....Yet my heart is so so heavy....

I have had a Cm discharge this whole time, sometimes a little heavier, sometimes lighter, but there, like around the time you can conceive sorta? I woke this morning slightly nauseous, but not the rolling nausea like before, so I think....Is it REALLY MS? I though it was supposed to be worse than this....

Thank again, and Merry Christmas


----------



## Desperado167

Harmony ,I am sorry things are so hard for you and I hope coming here helps ,keep testing Hun and if u can get a blood test ,wishing u nothing but happiness ,love and prayers ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PollyJo

:hugs: aww hang in there... I say this to myself as well; sometimes I don't quite know if hormones all awry, AF playing games each month or if I'm already ancient history :headspin: (forgive!)...then there were a couple of times of utter loss of control a.k.a :hissy: fit .... poor hubby! guess it's a struggle with something to look forward or not at the end of it?


----------



## PollyJo

inkdchick said:


> thanks despe and to you too Jax well looks more like im defo pregnant now so onwards and upwards to this long awaited little one , ive done a journal if you want to search for it to see what i took as its easier but i would defo recommend that SHE OAK it ony took 3 months on it for me and thats what it states 7 drops am lunch and dinner under your tongue and then when it seems to have soaked in have a couple of sips of water and thats it its fantastic !, will post my blood test results as the only thing they want to know is if i either 5 weeks as i apparantly am now or 9 weeks coz my last period was only two days of really light bleeding of bright light coloured red blood and then two days of brown cm so we will see.
> Have a Fantatic Christmas girls and see you in the new year xxxxx

yay!!! :happydance::hugs: so happy for you! congratulations!


----------



## constancev18

inkdchick said:


> aww honey i did a test yesterday and today and they are both neg but i have had bloods done yesterday and well the nurse checked me over and say congratulations now lets get a blood test xxxx

Congratulations, inkdchick. This is great news and so encouraging for all of us!

My ER is next Fri so I'm just trying to relax. It's kind of hard bc we've had last min changes with appts due to a late af--so I'm having to cancel a Fri flight and drive Tues before flying back for the ER on Fri. :)

Fx'd for everyone in 2012!


----------

